# 10/30 - RAW Discussion Thread - DEATH Strikes Again



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

> *Raw Preview: Oct 30, 2017:* *What will be the aftermath of Raw #UnderSiege?*
> After the Raw brand suffered an all-out onslaught, courtesy of Commissioner Shane McMahon and the SmackDown roster, the WWE Universe is chomping at the bit to know what will happen next. WWE.com has some thoughts as Raw and SmackDown prepare to battle for brand supremacy at Survivor Series.


*How will Raw respond to #UnderSiege?*












> Last week, Commissioner Shane McMahon and the Superstars of SmackDown launched a brutal surprise ransacking that brought Raw completely under siege. But how will Team Red respond?
> 
> Even though SmackDown General Manager Daniel Bryan had security on full alert for any retribution Tuesday on SmackDown LIVE, Raw didn’t answer back with a retaliatory strike. How and when will Raw’s response take place? Will a counter-assault happen at all? What is the current the state of mind of the Raw Superstars? Plus, considering that Raw didn’t respond swiftly with a raid of its own on SmackDown LIVE, would Shane dare to attempt a second onslaught on Monday Night Raw this week?


*Who will join the Raw Men and Women’s Traditional Survivor Series Teams?*












> Just prior to Raw being put under siege, Raw General Manager Kurt Angle was just about to name Team Red combatants in the Men’s Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Match for the Nov. 19 pay-per-view. Earlier in the night, Alicia Fox stunned the WWE Universe when she overcame Bayley and Sasha Banks in a Triple Threat Match to become the captain and first official participant in the Women’s Survivor Series Match.
> 
> After the turbulent events that closed out last week’s Monday Night Raw, will Angle decide to reevaluate how he selects the remaining members of his teams? Or will the confident GM simply pick up right where he left off and stay the course?


*Will the current Raw titleholders still be in place for their Champion vs. Champion Matches at Survivor Series?*












> Last Monday, Angle announced a slew of Champion vs. Champion Matches for the Raw vs. SmackDown battle for brand supremacy, but will the titleholders be able to hold on to their championships long enough to defend them on Sunday, Nov. 19?
> 
> Though anything can happen in WWE, Universal Champion Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman seem fairly focused on WWE Champion Jinder Mahal, so perhaps The Beast is secure for the time being. But, that same cannot be said for all other Raw titleholders.
> 
> ...


*Will Elias still be singing a new tune?*












> In the middle of his WWE TLC rematch against Jason Jordan last week on Monday Night Raw, Elias introduced his guitar into the contest and knocked the “gold-blooded” Superstar into next week.
> 
> Well, now that we are reaching next week, will Jordan be on hand to play his own rendition of “Painful Payback” at his adversary’s expense?


*Who will be next to dare to step up to Kane?*



> At WWE TLC, Kane took out his own teammate, Braun Strowman, after savagely attacking The Gift of Destruction from behind. The Devil’s Favorite Demon then returned to Monday Night Raw last week to make it clear that he was the only Monster that matters in WWE. Though it has been reported that Strowman will be out for weeks or perhaps even months after being thrown into a garbage truck by his own team at the pay-per-view, The Big Red Machine is looking for competition. After taking care of Finn Bálor in brutal fashion, who will be next?



Gonna be interesting to see if RAW does actually do much in response to last week, with it being on their own show. Hopefully some solid progress is made in building the SS teams too.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Not even one reply yet.

Let me be the first one to say: Survivor Series is shaping up to be even worse than Summerslam.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Since when was Braun Strowman's nickname "The Gift of Destruction"? :lmao I thought he was the Monster Among Men lol.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

WHY IS KANE BEING PUSHED AS A MONSTER IN 2017????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Whenever the commentators say HASHTAG UNDER SIEGE










Whatever happened to *Invasion* :sadbecky

I guess one positive I have with the product lately, is I have no idea what's going to happen on the weekly shows. The only problem is, it's doubtful it's going to be anything major. At least until after SS is over. Very unlikely there is any title changes, aside from a potential Women's Title Change on SDL. So whilst I can't predict the shows, I can kind of predict that there's not really going to be anything too surprising happening, it's just going to be the whole brand supremacy deal until SS. So any major storylines aren't going to occur. Especially as they are pushing this 'Under Siege' thing pretty hard.



Ambrose Girl said:


> Since when was Braun Strowman's nickname "The Gift of Destruction"? :lmao I thought he was the Monster Among Men lol.


Did Disney buy out WWE? What the fuck is this? :lmao Makes Braun sound like the Evil Tooth Fairy.

Edit: Additional note, This RAW happens on my Birthday :hb :hb WWE do something good for me!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Not even one reply yet.


Because its WWE. This thread is as empty as....the arenas WWE air.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't know why people are surprised the topic has few replies yet, considering Raw isn't airing for a few more days (isn't it only Friday night in the USA? lol) :lol It's not like Raw is on RIGHT NOW and nobody is posting haha.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Interested to see how Balor bounces back after the whole Kane debacle. 

I don't see him being in the IC Title scene now, unless they do a good job of building him back up. I have a feeling Elias is going to be the one to take it off Miz, but not until after Survivor Series.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Inb4 Demon Balor steps up to Kane and only gets kinda squashed.

So they're stretching Mickie/Bliss all the way to the December PPV? I can't see any reason to do that if not to put the title on Mickie. Oh, I just realised they'll probably have a match on Raw before SS.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

^ Raw doesn't even have a December PPV. The December show is SD I think. So Raw doesn't even have a PPV to themselves again until February most likely which is insane :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Under Siege" sounds so corny. Guess it fits that sorry ass excuse for an 'invasion' last week quite well. So, all is right with the world, I suppose. (Y)


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

They are gonna add another Raw PPV, I remember last year at Survivor Series they announced Roadblock.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Since when was Braun Strowman's nickname "The Gift of Destruction"? :lmao I thought he was the Monster Among Men lol.


I remember Reigns was known as the Juggernaut for quite a while, and then they randomly started calling him the Big Dog, and i'm sure that started in these website articles/previews as well.

I think they just have random gatherings where they brainstorm nicknames.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I remember Reigns was known as the Juggernaut for quite a while, and then they randomly started calling him the Big Dog, and i'm sure that started in these website articles/previews as well.
> 
> I think they just have random gatherings where they brainstorm nicknames.


Oh how I wish he turns heel and gose back to being called the Juggernaut. He could change his theme to this (from Periphery's "Juggernaut: Omega" album):


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> "The Gift of Destruction"


:monkey


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HBKRollins said:


> They are gonna add another Raw PPV, I remember last year at Survivor Series they announced Roadblock.


 Idk if they can but they will need to do a Shield match but do they really want to drag it out that much? They wont reunite properly at SS and the December PPV is CoC (SD PPV), maybe they could announce a Raw PPV for early January but that would means waiting almost 3 months for one match which Dean will have to turn in.

But this feels like the universe's way of correcting things for inorganically bringing them together just so they could improve Roman's reactions for WM after being rejected by the fans for years. 

Call it what you like, but the universe intervened and as shit as it sounds and I don't wish ill on anyone, but this always happens to him at the wrong time. Now we can realistically see their reunion either being scrapped, held off till January or given away on Raw. All of which are bad outcomes.

It's hard for anyone to ignore that this happens to Roman A LOT. The dude has some seriously bad muju.

IMO they might be better off just splitting and leaving the match for later down the line where they can organically come together. This isn't the right time to do it and you wont get a proper run from them. They have any one to challenge them either.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

I wanna see Apollo Crews be Kurt's henchmen vs Smackdown.

The only reason the angle's over is because Crews sold it was so well as the first man attacked. The feud will need his star power for maximum effect and mainstream attention.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bazinga said:


> I wanna see Apollo Crews be Kurt's henchmen vs Smackdown.
> 
> The only reason the angle's over is because Crews sold it was so well as the first man attacked. The feud will need his star power for maximum effect and mainstream attention.




This is my favorite take of all time. I read this shit for years before signing up too. Bahahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

I downloaded an underground mp3 of Roman Reign's mixtape from the secret internet forum I'm part of and it sucked. He has no flow to his rhymes, no beat in his tunes. It was just bad man. He needs to listen to a real rapper like Eminem or Vanilla Ice to get some ideas.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Oh man I loved Under Siege... I guess the aftermath will be Under Siege 2?


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

?Gift of destruction??

It should be whoever writes these previews getting released. They?re utterly obsessed with pushing nicknames no-one uses.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

genghis hank said:


> ?Gift of destruction??
> 
> It should be whoever writes these previews getting released. They?re utterly obsessed with pushing nicknames no-one uses.


Strowman's been in WWE for 2 years and he's already been called...

The Abominable Strowman
The Monster Among Men
The New Face of Destruction
The Mountain of a Man
The Black Sheep

And now The Gift Of Destruction

:stupid


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> WHY IS KANE BEING PUSHED AS A MONSTER IN 2017????????????????????????????????????????????


:vince6


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Strowman's been in WWE for 2 years and he's already been called...
> 
> The Abominable Strowman
> The Monster Among Men
> ...


The Monster Among Men was the most catchy one. Stop changing shit, WWE, god damn.

Kevin Owen's was pretty good as well










Start changing stuff that actually matters *cough* the product *cough* instead of new nicknames :beckylol

OT: Can't say I'm incredibly excited for this RAW. Hopefully they do something noteworthy, but I doubt it. The best part of RAW last week was the opening Tag Match and then it went all downhill from there.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

How can anything top this anyways?

Iconic :lmao


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't think there'll be any interaction between Raw and SD until SD's go home for Survivor Series. 

SD has a house show tonight and Raw is flying to Europe tommorrow
Next week SD has a house show while Raw is being taped and Raw has a house show when SD is being taped
In 2 weeks Monday is SD's travel day back from Europe.

Unless they are going to do pre-taped stuff, which i'm not sure when they'll have the chance to shoot it. But there definitely won't be any live in the arena interaction until then.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Man, I wonder who Emma is facing tonight. I hope she gets a real push after those Asuka matches she had!!!


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Kink_Brawn said:


> Man, I wonder who Emma is facing tonight. I hope she gets a real push after those Asuka matches she had!!!



:vincecry


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Supposed matches set for Raw tonight 




Spoiler: ...



Alexa/Mickie for the women's title
Cesaro/Balor
Kane/Rollins
Bayley/Alicia


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

JC00 said:


> Supposed matches set for Raw tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like I wont be watching.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

JC00 said:


> Supposed matches set for Raw tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yawn fests


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

JC00 said:


> Supposed matches set for Raw tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No match for Deano and that Seth match is.... eh.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

JC00 said:


> Supposed matches set for Raw tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only one of theses matches is appealing.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

JC00 said:


> Supposed matches set for Raw tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: ...



If they fucking job Seth to Kane fpalm Cesaro/Balor is must see though, if given a decent amount of time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Spoiler: ...
> 
> 
> 
> If they fucking job Seth to Kane fpalm Cesaro/Balor is must see though, if given a decent amount of time.


Remember, though! Seth is a "GOLDEN BOY."

:mj4


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Spoiler: ...
> 
> 
> 
> If they fucking job Seth to Kane fpalm Cesaro/Balor is must see though, if given a decent amount of time.


After what happened last week, I wouldn't be surprised fpalm

Their need to push Kane is baffling to me :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Rollins is doing the honors tonight I am guessing? 

Oh well, not sure if I'll be able to watch tonight.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I love Kane and he will always be my favorite of all time, but he does not need to be beating guys like Balor or Seth. Especially when you have guys like Apollo Crews on the roster.

Put over Braun, and that's it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

These last few weeks have been great.

I'm actually interested in watching a Raw as I know the show wont revolve around one person

Creative will actually have to be creative to put on a good show, as opposed to thinking of ways to get their top face look strong and get him over as a babyface.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Law said:


> These last few weeks have been great.
> 
> I'm actually interested in watching a Raw as I know the show wont revolve around one person
> 
> Creative will actually have to be creative to put on a good show, as opposed to thinking of ways to get their top face look strong and get him over as a babyface.


Last week was a pretty bad show.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HBKRollins said:


> Last week was a pretty bad show.


 It was okay, but the feeling of dread you usually have for shows isn't there. A lot more optimistic with Raw knowing that they wont be shoving someone down my throat for the millionth time in 4 years.

Also, there's two big names returning tonight :banderas



Dolorian said:


> So Rollins is doing the honors tonight I am guessing?
> 
> Oh well, not sure if I'll be able to watch tonight.


 Nah, something tells me he'll be protected :hmmm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Law said:


> Nah, something tells he'll be protected :hmmm


Even if he is protected, losing to late 2017 Kane is a fucking joke. Tell me you wouldn't be pissed if the same happened to AJ. He wasn't protected when he lost to Bray on Raw and barely protected on the PPV the night before when he lost to him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Even if he is protected, losing to late 2017 Kane is a fucking joke. Tell me you wouldn't be pissed if the same happened to AJ.


 It's stupid, but I've gotten use to it with the WWE. This year has shown the WWE is a parody of pro wrestling.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Law said:


> Nah, something tells me he'll be protected :hmmm


Honestly the only protection they can give Rollins as far as this match goes is to just not do the match in the first place.

It is a totally random match as well. No reason for it.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Raw starts at 12 for the UK folks.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Honestly the only protection they can give Rollins as far as this match goes is to just not do the match in the first place.
> 
> It is a totally random match as well. No reason for it.


 Well, it's Vince, he's the one booking this shit. You can't honestly say you're surprised by any of this...


----------



## Super Noel (Oct 30, 2017)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Raw starts at 12 for the UK folks.


Staying awake for all that time will be so hard for us...:sleep


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> Remember, though! Seth is a "GOLDEN BOY."
> 
> :mj4


Yeah, remember Seth Rollins is the most pushed in the company!!!! 


Hmm I wonder who will beat Kane.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I totally forgot RAW starts at Midnight tonight. At least until US plays catch-up :aryep

Bless the clocks going back.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Debating on skipping RAW. Really don’t feel like going through the torture of boredom especially with Halloween on AMC.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I can actually watch a decent chunk of RAW tonight :yay Usually I watch a little bit of the opening, or don't bother until tomorrow due to work. But I can do Midnight.

If last week's RAW is anything to go by, the opening is the best part anyway, so I won't miss much going to bed after that :lol


----------



## Super Noel (Oct 30, 2017)

I just hate the long ads of KFC and all especially when I am watching it at like 1 or 2. I might watch it tomorrow.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

No chance in hell I'll stay up for this stale happy horseshit invasion.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seriously, why did they even bring Kane back? It's a joke.


----------



## Super Noel (Oct 30, 2017)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Seriously, why did they even bring Kane back? It's a joke.


Turn him face so that it will help him win as Mayor.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Law said:


> Well, it's Vince, he's the one booking this shit. You can't honestly say you're surprised by any of this...


True, nothing Road Dogg and his squad of creative monkeys (Vince being one of them) come up with is surprising anymore.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> True, nothing Road Dogg and his squad of creative monkeys (Vince being one of them) come up with is surprising anymore.


 I was treated as a NJPW mark for calling WWE a parody of pro wrestling, but this year has done nothing but vindicate me.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Yeah, with that card I am not watching tonight and add in the bogus Invasion angle/storyline. Yup. I will be watching something else that is worth my time. :tripsscust*_


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Seriously, why did they even bring Kane back? It's a joke.


 Braun and Roman.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You know it's fitting I'll be watching this RAW on Midnight of Halloween, because this will easily be the most horrifying thing I see all day :maisie2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope this Raw can keep my attention with some Ambrollins action cos I am ridiculously tired today - I was up at 5am buying Wrestlemania travel packages :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I hope this Raw can keep my attention with some Ambrollins action cos I am ridiculously tired today - I was up at 5am buying Wrestlemania travel packages :lol


Hope it's a good 'un for you. I really do. Saying that, I bet even with an average card, it still feels a hundred times more amazing in person. Where you really get immersed. Especially if your favourite guys on the card.


----------



## Super Noel (Oct 30, 2017)

Is it true our own Legend Undertaker is returning tonight?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Law said:


> I was treated as a NJPW mark for calling WWE a parody of pro wrestling, but this year has done nothing but vindicate me.


WWE has been as parody for almost 10 years at this point.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think I'll catch up the highlights on YT afterwards.

The night is Swift and full of coding...:sk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> I think I'll catch up the highlights on YT afterwards.
> 
> The night is Swift and full of coding...:sk


_*Yeah, I will be skipping Raw to watch some more of American Horror Story Coven. :lenny*_


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

​


Dolorian said:


> I think I'll catch up the highlights on YT afterwards.
> 
> The night is Swift and full of coding...:sk





BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Yeah, I will be skipping Raw to watch some more of American Horror Story Coven. :lenny*_


Something big will happen tonight now you guys aren't watching :vince

this is what I tell myself every week to force myself to watch

:mj2


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Expecting 'Justice for Emma' signs.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WHO'S PUMPED FOR NIA JAX RETURN? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

:YES :fuckyeah


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Therapy said:


> WHO'S PUMPED FOR NIA JAX RETURN? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> :YES :fuckyeah


She's not like most girls


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Take a drink every time you hear "#UnderSiege" tonight. See if you make it an hour.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

#UnderSiege

:mj4


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Happy Halloween to UK folk :yay


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hoping for a Samoa Joe return


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I've got my needle out and ready. LET'S DO THIS


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Take a drink every time you hear "#UnderSiege" tonight. See if you make it an hour.


You trying to kill a dude or something?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That segment.

:lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Awe, look at Rusev. He looks so happy in his beanie.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WWE really need to get new HD cameras.. It's starting to look dated.. It's not nearly as crisp as the NFL, NBA, or NHL. So many instances it looks like someone added more JPEG


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Happy Halloween to UK folk :yay


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> WWE really need to get new HD cameras.. It's starting to look dated.. It's not nearly as crisp as the NFL, NBA, or NHL. So many instances it looks like someone added more JPEG


I've noticed this, too. I have a brand new Samsung 4K TV and the picture is just 'alright' by todays' standards. Most other shows look alot better for some reason.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm still all shook up over what happened to TITUS BRAND :mj2


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Red ropes are back. That guy must be happy


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God, I hate what chants.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why are they 'WHAT'ing Kurt?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Stephanie? sigh....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. Steph can only make things worse.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh crap...


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

HEY Stephanie is back!!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

#UNDERSIEGE


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> I've noticed this, too. I have a brand new Samsung 4K TV and the picture is just 'alright' by todays' standards. Most other shows look alot better for some reason.


Glad I'm not the only one to notice this.

Like Kurt in the ring.. It's not crisp right? It's like someone added a blur filter over the image..

The most noticeable instance it really sucks is when the camera is on wrestlers coming down the ramp with lights. It goes full on pixels


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FUCK ME.

:ha


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Shit.

*SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTT.*


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Steph's fine af


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

big tits is back


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Stephanie here wens3


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Stephanie is so full of herself lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh lord Steph is here, protect your nuts fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nipple H is back. Yay. :serious:



deepelemblues said:


> I'm still all shook up over what happened to TITUS BRAND :mj2


Still can't help but :heston at how they fell victim to the "black guy dies first" trope.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh no... fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Fucking Hell ......


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh, the cancerous bitch is back. Goodbye RAW.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Halloween edition of RAW, The biggest witch reappears


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh Dear God please no.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

shouldve seen this coming.....


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

STEPHANIE, I'M SO EXCITED, OMG


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

not even 5 mins in and Raw is already ruined

FUCK STEPH


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MC 16 said:


> I've got my needle out and ready. LET'S DO THIS


Heroin is a little extreme.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Why is the BTEC Caitlin Jenner out here?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

And everything comes to a crawl with Stephanie in the ring for a boring ass promo. Wonder if she'll slap or dress down Kurt.....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Glad I'm not the only one to notice this.
> 
> Like Kurt in the ring.. It's not crisp right? It's like someone added a blur filter over the image..
> 
> The most noticeable instance it really sucks is when the camera is on wrestlers coming down the ramp with lights. It goes full on pixels


Yeah, it seems grainy in spots, especially where there's alot of black on the screen at the same time. It's weird.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"Admit it, you missed me a little bit"

No. Fuck off, please.

:aryep


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"You still got it" :eyeroll


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"This is how you do it" 

*Proceeds to be fucking awful*


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

This crowd are bunch of idiots at least there hot for the show though


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Memories.............................


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I actually missed Stephanie.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Already denigrating Kurt. Fucking why? Fucking why? fpalm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow.. Stephs makeup is caked up. You can see individual craters.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

:fuckyeah 

I've waited over six months for this moment


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Whelp, Steph had some work done while she was gone.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

oh christ. the remote grabber


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I swear Steph gets hotter with age


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

virus21 said:


> Heroin is a little extreme.


Not extreme enough.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

THIS IS ALL SO COMPELLING... Not.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Go away!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This cunt already.

:ha


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Emasculating OVER 9000!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah they really let this bitch emasuclate him. I fucking can't.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's emasculating time!!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MC 16 said:


> Not extreme enough.


Meth then?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Don't let Stephanie McMahon returning distract you from the fact that Kurt Angle MADE OUT with her YEARS OUT :CENA


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Boy I missed that scratchy, nail-to-chalkboard voice. Whatever would we have done as viewers without this acting that is comparable to high school plays


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Emasculation in progress, please stand by.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

i dont dislike her in a good heel way. i dislike her like go the fuck away dislike. 

seriously, enough.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Yes queen.. Demasculate him.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is it bad I'd like to see Kurt give Steph an Angle Slam?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

BY GAWD THIS PROMO IS BREAKING MY BRAIN IN HALF

SOMEBODY STOP THE PROMO GAWDAMMIT


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

And just like that CuntZilla disappears ....


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

She's had this shovel building up for months now fpalm


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

I wish he would have angle slammed her ass right there


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Are we really back to this emasculation shit?

ffs


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

We all knew shane and Kurt would be a part...wondering who the teams will be though. Balor Joe Braun and Roman would be fire.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Put this bitch in an ankle lock.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I suspect that Smackdown will win against RAW. Kurt gets terminated as GM and becomes an active wrestler again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins and Kane.

:ha

This company can't book for shit.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Now kiss.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chris90 said:


> Emasculation in progress, please stand by.


Yep, that modern feminism.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth vs Kane in 2017 fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Stephanie as awful as ever. Just ONCE it would be nice if she got a receipt for all the crap she does to people in promos.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

One segment and i realise I didn't miss Steph at all


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So last week Shane shits on him and this week Steph shits on him? :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cesaro clapping :ha


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Lady Balls in rare form tonight...


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This cow is the worst thing in wrestling history, maybe even worse than Cena at his worst.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh great, they're going to use Rollins to put over Kane (which means Ambrose will probably come next week)... and Cesaro to put over Balor after last week. 

Already not looking forward to this crap.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steph is back :cenaout

Fuck this show is so fucked.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

HHH vs Angle seeds planted for WM


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Finn and Cesaro shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Time for Kane to bury Seth


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Rollins vs Kane? Jesus fucking christ why?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rollins about to get pinned by Kane.:done


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Oh good, now Rollins gets to job to Kane. Let's just have a 50 year old bury all the young guys. Ugh. I hate this Raw already.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

She is such a cunt but I'd love to fuck her


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Therapy said:


> Rollins vs Kane? Jesus fucking christ why?


Because Vince needs to sent to a retirement home


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Did someone say Steph emasculation?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Daddy should I make my voice sound like yours as much as I can when I cut promos so everyone listening wants to pop their eardums with a rusty pin?

YES PRINCESS 

fpalm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Rollins about to get pinned by Kane.:done


This fucking company :sodone :sodone :mj4


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Watch, Complain, Come Back Next Week, Repeat. 

Steph still got it on the mic, great work from her. Good hyped opening segment for once. Per usual some random matches but well see.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Why do Ambrose and Rollins even have the tag belts anymore lol??


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Deepvoice80 said:


> She is such a cunt but I'd love to fuck her


:dylan :dylan


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Is it bad I'd like to see Kurt give Steph an Angle Slam?


not at all i would love that also


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> This cunt already.
> 
> :ha


Im sure you are just salivating over that Rollins match with Kane though right?............. Right?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> Daddy should I make my voice sound like yours as much as I can when I cut promos so everyone listening wants to pop their eardums with a rusty pin?
> 
> YES PRINCESS
> 
> fpalm


How many months or years did we watch her do that on a weekly basis? Damn, that hurts to think about.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Wrestling is really in a very bad state right now. SD is dead beyond recovery, and RAW just became unwatchable with the return of that useless bitch.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

HBKRollins said:


> Why do Ambrose and Rollins even have the tag belts anymore lol??




To keep them out of the 5 on 5. Easy to see now. Poor Bar may get fucked after all is said and done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The funny thing is I was beginning to compare Alexa to her (there are many similarities) but she's basically the sun outshining the moon in terms of this detrimental shit.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Funny how they're going out of their way to crush the momentum of all their top guys with Kane.

Strowman is still over? Crush him in a garbage truck!

Balor just had an amazing match with Styles and actually has some momentum? Have Kane destroy him totally clean!

Rollins has been on fire for the last few months with the Ambrollins/Shield stuff?? Kane, c'mon down!!!!!

I hate this company sometimes.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Why do Ambrose and Rollins even have the tag belts anymore lol??


So they can face Usos at Survivor Series and steal the show :aryep


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This cunt again. :lmao

And Kurt is APOLOGIZING to her.

:ha


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

virus21 said:


> Meth then?


I'll take them both. I'm hardcore.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol.. Dis bitch still burying Mick Foley after the fact..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bo is back :mark:


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Job Squad arrives


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

AXEL!!!!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

BODAXEL :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Braun or Samoa returning tonight :mark:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

LOL Kurt


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:mark: Bo Rida's back :mark:


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

Monday Night Raw makes sense if it's like your first time watching after 5 years, or if you caught it last week and felt like watching it again the following week.

But that's pretty much it. The continuity for any given episode spans about a month. Nothing about tonight's episode will have any lasting impact beyond Survivor Series. 

Character motivations will change without notice, friends will become enemies, enemies will become friends, and stipulations will be tweaked to fit whatever the storyline demands at that particular moment in time. There is literally zero reason to follow the stories.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I thought that was some huge return then.

Miz, the ultimate troll :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

arch.unleash said:


> Wrestling is really in a very bad state right now. SD is dead beyond recovery, and RAW just became unwatchable with the return of that useless bitch.


WWE is a bad state


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please dont let Jason Jordan be the mystery opponent.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BO IS BACK! 



Deepvoice80 said:


> She is such a cunt but I'd love to fuck her


She boasted on social media that partnering with charity will help your brand's reputation. And yet she has a decent face to go with a fantastic body.

She is, without question, a solid A+ hate-fuck. :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

MIZ saving us :banderas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MYSTERY OPPONENT :vince


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Please dont let Jason Jordan be the mystery opponent.


Big Show coming back brotha!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

People saying 2017 has been a worse year than the last few have missed one important thing - Stephanie has been gone. That alone has made it much better than most years this decade.

If she comes back on a regular basis, Jesus Christ. fpalm


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Holy fuck how is Bayley still this over after they've ruined her beyond belief?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It really bugs me that Dana Brooke and Alicia Fox have a job over Emma


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Big Show coming back brotha!


:gameover


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Seth vs Kane = 
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2jjtlf


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This 300lb waste of talent.

:mj4


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

GTFO.. Did Nia just get a legit fucking pop?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nia wants to work tonight???


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

And now Nia is back too. fpalm

This night is DEFCON 1 shit already. Might have to tune out soon.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I literally groaned out loud when Stephanie's music hit fpalm :lmao

Best bit was Seth's absolute death glare when Steph walked past him :lol

And now Nia Jax is back ugh.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Love me some Foxy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

God, please stop handing Alicia a Microphone.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alicia with a captain hat. :lol

Hey Nia is back.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> It really bugs me that Dana Brooke and Alicia Fox have a job over Emma


Alicia Fox isn't injury prone, plus she's a great hand.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nia ain't been back for 10 secs and already botching.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can they please get Nia a new theme? Doesn't suit her one bit.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> This 300lb waste of talent.
> 
> :mj4


Did Luther Reigns return to face Roman Reigns?

I joke I joke but at this point, it wouldnt surprise me

Booker's Mhmmmmmmm counter at 1 already five seconds into the first match :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Glad Bayley got a pop, perhaps they can get her back on track. 


Piss off Nia and Fox.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's a struggle for Nia to move in the least and she's been gone for weeks.

:lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

pats send jimmy g to niners for 2nd round pick.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks like Nia spent her week off at the all you can eat buffet


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Alicia awful as ever on the mic. At least we dont have to watch her try to wrestle this week.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Didn't take Booker long to start with the "HMMMMMM"

:tripsscust


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gotta feeling Roman is the mystery opponent for The Miz.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I missed the opening segment.

So, Stephanie's back.....yay?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Jedah said:


> People saying 2017 has been a worse year than the last few have missed one important thing - Stephanie has been gone. That alone has made it much better than most years this decade.
> 
> If she comes back on a regular basis, Jesus Christ. fpalm


You know it's funny, I actually think Raw has been pretty OK for the last several months. Nothing special, but the main event feuds have generally been pretty fun (Lesnar/Joe, Lesnar/Strowman/Reigns/Joe, Lesnar/Strowman, The Shield stuff) and there's been some pretty cool midcard stuff here and there too (Ambrollins, Elias, Enzo's heel turn, etc...).

With Steph back, people are going to remember how bad it was back when she was a mainstay on Raw.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> Glad Bayley got a pop, perhaps they can get her back on track.
> 
> 
> Piss off Nia and Fox.


I'd prefer listening to Aiden English sing for 15 mins than to have Nia or Fox on my tv screen.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> I missed the opening segment.
> 
> So, Stephanie's back.....yay?


It was 5 straight minutes of emasculating the fuck out of Angle..


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

See, SmackDown is in Norfolk tomorrow but I have no interest in seeing that charisma vacuum Jinder Mahal and the show is pretty much void of any stars besides the Usos and The New Day.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Every time I watch it Live, I realize why watching it taped is 100x better. The amount of adverts is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Calling Miz's mystery opponent: Samoa Joe.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bayley and Nia just started and I'm already done with this match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Therapy said:


> It was 5 straight minutes of emasculating the fuck out of Angle..


I mean, I'm not going to go back and watch it, but that should come to the shock of no one.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Calling Miz's mystery opponent: Samoa Joe.


I hope it's Joe.. Gotta strong feeling Roman is all ready to go now and will be Miz's opponent.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Booker T is high again

_"Keep the pressure on *him*, Nia Jax"
_


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Calling Miz's mystery opponent: Samoa Joe.


Oh I would love for Joe to just come out and beat him in under a minute for the IC Title.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

At least Bayley seems to be getting back on track a bit with the crowds.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Imagine if Joe wins the belt tonight...bruh.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nia comes back and immediately wins, yay -_-


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I don't know what the fuck that move was from Nia, but I will say it was kind of cool.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

she gets the pin over someone whos over despite walking out on the company. :fpalm


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yup creative back to its finest, ALOT OF SHITE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, no one cares about a slob who's been on the main roster for like 5 mins and already needed to 'recharge' her batteries.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"Shes been there before guys Shes been there before. When youve been there before you know what it feels like!"

Gordon Solie couldn't have said it any better Booker


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Bayley a geek again.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Good for Nia, but why is Bayley been book like such second class loser these past months lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Click Above to Play ⇧


That'll be the face of man who is about to get clean pinned tonight :sadbecky


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Joeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol someone using a legdrop as a finisher in 2017, this bitch really is awful from every aspect.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

JOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joe :mark:


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Take time off for no reason and then make Bayley job to you. Fuuuuuuck Nia.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Joe! Joe! Joe! :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nia Jax = Proof that thick thighs don't save lives. :kappa

JOEZILLA HAS RETURNED! :WOO


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Samoa Joe!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Joe!!!!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

joe! joe! joe! joe! joe!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

JOE!!!! :mark


----------



## Dark Cero Miedo (Oct 4, 2017)

OH BOY Joe is back. Time to kill lets get it done Joe.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at Joe walking right past Nia and Alicia all casual :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Nia comes back and immediately wins, yay -_-


She should count her lucky stars she's related to the Rock


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If Joe suplexed Nia I would've popped so hard.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joe walking by those bitches like they don’t exist [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

So they book Emma good and release her. Keep Bayley and book her like shit and lose like a geek. Keep doing you, WWE.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joe :mark


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Joe looking a bit more solid. Fair play to him. Good to have him back a nice plug-in from the upper-mid on up.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lol What if Joe wakes Bayley up only to choke her out :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Joe coming out to challenge Nia Jax :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I find funny she picks up girls like she has options lol

Joe :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Amazing to think Joe had some of the worst music in the company at one point and now has one of the most badass themes.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SAMOA FUCKING JOE IS IN THE HOUSE :mark:

RAW just fucking picked up.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

What an incredibly stupid moment to have Joe make his entrance.

Still, JOE :mark:


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Nicky Midss said:


> she gets the pin over someone whos over despite walking out on the company. :fpalm


You know Vince likes balls. Standing up to some shit can go both ways. Hell Kofi got placed with a title on him because he tried to fight Vince. Xavier got the NEw Day turn he wanted because he went to Vince and asked. 

Whenever you hear JEricho, Cena, Edge, Austin, Rock, BAtista, etc talk about getting over and what they feel the new gen lacks they all cite interaction with Vince at times too. Some of them are too afraid to interact with him and admit as much. 

How the fuck can you be a company face or heel, face millions of crazy fans, get heat, etc and be afraid to talk to your damn boss or stand up to him?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fat boy swag


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> If Joe suplexed Nia I would've popped so hard.


Good luck hoisting Nia without equipment if she sandbags someone....


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Bra you people in the wrestling forums are so fickle and wiered when did everyone one starting hating on Nia Jax over bullshit reasons? like I want an answer


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Wow, Joe could have made his return in a much more important segment and a much more epic way... this is the segment they decide to have him return in fpalm


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> I find funny she picks up girls like she has options lol
> 
> Joe :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


And really stupid given the pressure Kurt's under right now. You think he wouldn't leave those decisions to Alicia the crazy person.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joe over af :banderas


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lol Alicia Foxx is silly she plays her part well


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Badass Joe promo incoming.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

HAHA Joe telling the crowds to shove it


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> Badass Joe promo incoming.


Sooner or later, I'm putting your ass to sleep :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Classic WWE, someone returns gets a huge pop, then they immediately ruin it and have them cut a heel promo..... Pretty much copied Rollins return.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Sooner or later, I'm putting your ass to sleep :mark:


IT'S BEDTIME... for SOMEBODY :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Dammit, Joe, you're breaking my heart.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess Joe came back as a heel :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

We do care Joe


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

apollo snooze bout to get rekt


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I was half expecting BRAAUUNNNNN!!!!!

Good night, Apollo.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

R.I.P my mans Crews.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Joe is not the mystery opponent.

Surely it cannot be Jason Jordan...right?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Samoa Joe is so fucking good on the mic wens3

Dude is the total package.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

fpalm This only gets worse


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RIP Apollo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Where the hell is Tozawa, anyways?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

This is lame.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So Bo Dallas, JoJo and (presumably) Bray Wyatt are back, so that means Roman is the only one still sick? Assuming he'll be back after the European tour...? :hmm:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I've never seen a crowd go from HOT AF to nothing so fast

GREAT JOB VINNY


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Classic WWE, someone returns gets a huge pop, then they immediately ruin it and have them cut a heel promo..... Pretty much copied Rollins return.


I actually agree with it this time. I find Joe far better as a heel. Seth was :confused though


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Roman is gonna be the mystery opponent wont he ?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

DGenerationMC said:


> Where the hell is Tozawa, anyways?


For real


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

jordan will probably challenge miz. fpalm


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Sick Powerslam by Joe.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Booker bringing back the fave 5 and everyone no selling it (I was on hiatus when he used to have that but Ive seen the ridiculous highlights where the whole lockeroom went on it)

:maury :maury :maury


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I actually agree with it this time. I find Joe far better as a heel. Seth was :confused though


Joe coulda cut a badass heel promo instead of a cheap heat heel promo :draper2


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Apollo Crews? Hmm, okay then.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> Roman is gonna be the mystery opponent wont he ?


He is not cleared


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Crews / Joe would actually be a hell of a match...outside of a WWE setting. :serious:

Infuriating that Titus Worldwide is still being squandered like this in spite of O'Neil showing a ton of promise as a manager. :armfold


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> Joe coulda cut a badass heel promo instead of a cheap heat heel promo :draper2


Sure, but WWE are shit at writing promos, so we'd never get that and like to make every heel seem generic. Unless they let Joe cut loose.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Man, sit cho ass down" :ti


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

"MAN SITCHO ASS DOWN"

Holy shit Joe :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

"Sit Your Ass Down!"


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

This is how the Asuka / Emma matches should've went.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whoever challenges Miz better win the fucking title, i swear i'm sick to death of Miz with that belt. Miz has pretty much been in the IC Title picture for the last 5 years it feels like.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Titus sit your ass down lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Kill him Joe!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Grab your client is a street term?

Booker T smoking the good shit tonight


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Choke them all out Joe. Choke them ALL out.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That promo Joe cut was really similar to the one Seth Rollins cut when he came back last year, with the "I didn't miss any of you and none of you cared" stuff.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joe squashing world wide 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking Cole. Doesn't even know what "rep" means :lbjwut


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Whoever challenges Miz better win the fucking title, i swear i'm sick to death of Miz with that belt.


Soon™


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Joe is a F'N beast!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I can't believe it's been 10 years since I went to the 15th anniversary of RAW....feels like it was just yesterday lol.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WWE trying to ride the coattails of Lassie and Gunsmoke? :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

I really hope they realize what they have with Joe before it?s too late


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's weird that Nash would show up without Hall & X-Pac.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wrong, Corey. Joe said, AND I QUOTE cole), "SIT YO' ASS DOWN!" 



SAMCRO said:


> Whoever challenges Miz better win the fucking title, i swear i'm sick to death of Miz with that belt. Miz has pretty much been in the IC Title picture for the last 5 years it feels like.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, given they are announcing Taker's return 3 months in advance, safe to say they're running an angle with him. Even if it's just the HoF.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOOOOOOL rumor of taker being at raw 25 yet wwe.com confirmed hes going to be there, this company sure loves to contradict its self


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

It's hilarious to me how they insist on jobbing out Titus O'Neil.

I've never seen a guy that tall and that jacked get BULLIED on such a routine basis by guys half his size.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Really hope the 25th Anniversary Show is as big as RAW 1000. That was an awesome episode.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

lol Cole said "rumored the undertaker" will be at Raw 25th


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Strowman returns to kill the Miz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

What gets me with Apollo is that he hasn't changed since being with Titus. He is doing the same thing that hasn't gotten him over. Makes no sense to keep doing what hasn't worked and expect a different result.

Plus how dumb did they just make Titus look? That guys been a heel before and has been around long enough to know to not turn his back on Joe.

Oh and Booker, Titus is not a kid. He is only 12 years younger than you.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

@Dolorian

Well, it's not Joe. Maybe Wyatt. Or, more possibly, Jason Jordan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"But it's only just the beginning..."

Of the downfall of WWE.

:vince


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Strowman returns to kill the Miz.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well since murder is apparently OK in the WWE now as we saw at TLC, that'd be :bjpenn


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> @Dolorian
> 
> Well, it's not Joe. Maybe Wyatt. Or, more possibly, Jason Jordan.


Yeah I am thinking it will be Jordan. Hopefully it is not and they have a good surprise.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

All I know is Austin better be at RAW 25th.

RAW 1000 had a big hole without him, even though he couldn't be there.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Soon™


Omg i'd love that, anyone else with the belt i'd take but Elias would be a great choice. Sadly i don't see it happening tonight though, especially since he's a heel.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Waiting for Wyatt to be Miz opponent, with all the returns we are getting tonight


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Miz won?t lose, they just hyped the Miz - Corbin match on twitter today


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Braun going to be the surprise opponent for the Miz? I guess that makes sense.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sick of seeing these shitty adverts :tripsscust


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Whoever challenges Miz better win the fucking title, i swear i'm sick to death of Miz with that belt. Miz has pretty much been in the IC Title picture for the last 5 years it feels like.


I mean what else is he supposed to do on Raw. On SD he should be the WWE Champion. He earned that after his run last year.

On Raw he's under Brock, Balor, Braun, Roman, Ambrose, Rollins, etc.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh no i've only just started watching and i see that DEATH is back.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> I mean what else is he supposed to do on Raw. On SD he should be the WWE Champion. He earned that after his run last year.
> 
> *On Raw he's under Brock, Balor, Braun, Roman, Ambrose, Rollins, etc*.


Don't forget Kane,


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

nooooooooo its roman fucking reigns


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Jedah said:


> All I know is Austin better be at RAW 25th.
> 
> RAW 1000 had a big hole without him, even though he couldn't be there.


They had Rock, Taker, Kane, Foley, Shawn, DX, etc. on that show. Everyone but Austin. Was really weird they didn't at least tape a promo for him.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I can't help but :mj4 every time I see Mahal vs Brock


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

the_hound said:


> nooooooooo its roman fucking reigns


GAWDAMMIT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Matt. :lmao

Fuck WWE.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Matt Hardy...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh yay Matt! I was expecting Jason Jordan, this is way better :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

DELETE DELETE


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Meh, oh well...signing off.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Lame


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well at least it's not Jordan


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

No way in hell Matt wins this. Love the guy, but no.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Matt!!! Sucks he might lose though


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Miz's hair is growing longer and looks kinda cool, which seriously bugs me.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TD Stinger said:


> I mean what else is he supposed to do on Raw. On SD he should be the WWE Champion. He earned that after his run last year.
> 
> On Raw he's under Brock, Balor, Braun, Roman, Ambrose, Rollins, etc.


He doesn't need the IC Title, Bray never had any title for years. I'm sure Miz would be fine outside of the IC Title picture.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Matt. :lmao
> 
> Fuck WWE.


This RAW has been awful so far :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Matt's a nice surprise, though he's not as good of a singles competitor as his brother.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

What a letdown.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Give Matt a run with the title, would be something NEW rather than another few months of this awful reign of terror of the Miz.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Matt Hardy? Okay, at least it's a new feud. DELETE. OBSOLTE.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

If Matt wins the belt I will lick my own hairy nipples


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I see why Bray smashed JoJo


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This RAW has been awful so far :lol


When is it not?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

At least they are letting Miz defend his fucking Title for once.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I'd love to see Matt DELETE Miz's OBSOLETE IC Title reign, but we all know that they're gonna have the geek keep it for as long as necessary even though he's done fuck all with it for months now.

brb Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

The matches they flaunted for this Raw locally for months are not even close to what has actually been booked:



Seth and Dean vs The Bar for the tag team titles
Roman vs Braun in a "Baltimore Street Fight"

I understand there's the viral thing going around, but come the fuck on.

Glad I didn't go tonight.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

The Boy Wonder said:


> What a letdown.


Who did you expect?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Devatron215 said:


> When is it not?


At least last week had a good opening with the awesome Tag Match.

We got a Steph return this week :mj4


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I just noticed that Jojo's fine ass is back too. Apparently the only one not there is Roman, mumps not making Roman look strong


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> He doesn't need the IC Title, Bray never had any title for years. I'm sure Miz would be fine outside of the IC Title picture.


You got to do a lot of work with Bray before you put a title on him. Miz should have a decent role on TV and the IC title is a good way to keep him in prominent spots.

Whether he is the IC Champion or challening for it, for now, that's where he should stay.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Joe is back with a fresh haircut and bad attitude :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> I just noticed that Jojo's fine ass is back too. Apparently the only one not there is Roman, mums not making Roman look strong


Just makes Roman's eventual TRIUMPH over the mumps look even STRONKER


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I can't see Matt winning this, when I heard the Hardyz music I only thought of Jeff and then Matt came out...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Didn't we just have ads 3 minutes ago? Jesus fuck.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Fuck off with the Ads. God dammit, no one cares about F1.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TD Stinger said:


> You got to do a lot of work with Bray before you put a title on him. Miz should have a decent role on TV and the IC title is a good way to keep him in prominent spots.
> 
> Whether he is the IC Champion or challening for it, for now, that's where he should stay.


He's been involved with that belt for years now, he's ALWAYS involved in it, its stale as fuck. At this point i'd take Sin Cara and Apollo Crews feuding over the belt, anyone other than Miz.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Didn't we just have ads 3 minutes ago? Jesus fuck.


I wonder why they don't use the same picture in picture thing they do with Smackdown...

I'd still hate the ads, but it'd be better than nothing.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That neckbreaker looked like it sucked to take.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> I just noticed that Jojo's fine ass is back too. Apparently the only one not there is Roman, mumps not making Roman look strong


The night is still young.

First hour good things...

1. We saw Asuka on stage.
2. Joe is back.

Bad things...everything else. Most of all Stephanie. Fucking hell. :fpalm

Am I the only one that's thinking Bayley is now taking Emma's spot as the highest profile enhancement talent? First she gets pinned by Alicia fucking Fox and then jobs to make Nia happy.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I would love isolated audio of everything Booker T says.. He's seriously mentally retarded..


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Did anyone see that tweet? Who's the fucking troll that loved Stephanie and Nia returning? Fess up who was it.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

"We're gonna show you in a few minutes why Kurt is under stress."

*They're gonna make us watch it again.* fpalm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bo's fashion sense has been the highlight of the Miztourage.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Yup, Matt ain't winning.. Dominating near the end of the match..

Fuckery incoming.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Booker acting like Matt thinks this match is a tag team match or something :lol


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

This ref bugs me more than matts bowleggedness


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its sad to think Matt was one of the hottest things in pro wrestling at one point, now he's in WWE and he's nothing but an irrelevant midcarder with no direction at all and no one gives a single fuck about him anymore. WWE is where careers go to die.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

When is Matt becoming Broken


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Jedah said:


> "We're gonna show you in a few minutes why Kurt is under stress."
> 
> *They're gonna make us watch it again.* fpalm


Of course they are, Stephanie is running the show.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This match is pretty good though.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mad respect to Matt still pulling off the Moonsault.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Its sad to think Matt was one of the hottest things in pro wrestling at one point, now he's in WWE and he's nothing but an irrelevant midcarder with no direction at all and no one gives a single fuck about him anymore. WWE is where careers go to die.


I still like him, even if they dont give him much these days.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

That was a legit moonsault


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This match isn't awful at least. Not a bad midcard bout.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Miz is never losing this title, is he?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Typical WWE.. Miz kicks out of like 50 finishers and pins Matt with one..


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Miz is boring, let someone else win the title.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The part where Miz controlled the match was boring. But once Miz got into his comeback it got good.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Miz shouldn’t drop the title to anyone but possibly 2/3 people on RAW. I’m fine with this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Reign of Terror continues for another day.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

How does someone have a job so long yet improve so little as The Miz? Seriously? Can't be taken seriously as anything but a mid card guy and his in ring still looks weak.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay. I guess there was a point to that.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RAW 2047: MIZ still the IC champ


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

At least they're trying to make the SCF legit


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Uggh so is Matt just gonna be a talent enhancer until Jeff gets back


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Ugh. Fucking hell. fpalm

But this is what the mute button is for.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Miz retains against Matt.

Shocker!

:beckylol

Decent match, though.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how casual Dean looked when Steph came out lol, hands in his pockets, chewing gum all not giving a shit :lmao


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Miz shouldn’t drop the title to anyone but possibly 2/3 people on RAW. I’m fine with this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He should drop it to Elias.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Best thing from this recap is realized everyone moved but Rollins when Steph came out


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> He's been involved with that belt for years now, he's ALWAYS involved in it, its stale as fuck. At this point i'd take Sin Cara and Apollo Crews feuding over the belt, anyone other than Miz.


You don't really mean that. You say that now, but then as soon as something like that happened, you would not give one single fuck.

Miz is someone you can put at the top of the 2nd hour or 3rd hour to defend the title and hold people's interest. And unless there is a plan to elevate him, which it sure as hell doesn't look like there is, he's fine where he's at.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*sees Stephanie talking again*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

How old does Stephanie look? WHy are we watching this again????


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jedah said:


> He should drop it to Elias.




This is one of the 3 I’m ok with. I’m afraid they’ll waste Miz after that though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa and Mickie main-eventing. Wow.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy rematch batman


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Steph only gonna fire Kurt cus it'll give him more time to ANGLE SLAM dat ass

Oh it's true

It's damn true


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Daaaaamn, Mae Young joke by Bliss ...


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I loved that Alexa was dressed as Chucky the doll


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Women main eventing again?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

First she had Freddy Kruger, now she's got Chucky gear. HAIL THE GODDESS OF THE WWE, YOU PLEBS. :tucky



rkolegend123 said:


> When is Matt becoming Broken


Never at this rate, which means his and Jeff's return wound up being a waste of time for everyone involved. :serious:


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

shitty main event


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Main event? I hope Mickie wins then.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So is Asuka going to start squashing jobbers now?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Here we go, James vs Bliss 2.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That is such a random main event lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

What jobber will Asuka have a competitive match with this week?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

They had to kill time somehow. So lets send Miz out there to defend the title against Matt "I am back to losing to everyone like old times until Jeff comes back." Hardy.

How is Mickie going to lose to Alexa this time?

Please don't have Rollins lose to Kane just because he is in a tag team right now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Alexa and Mickie main-eventing. Wow.


:confused

RematchMania


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Is Alexa/Mickie really main eventing? Wow


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mr. Wrestling X said:


> shitty main event


most revolutions are shitty

WWE's "women's revolution" no exception to that


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I hope Asuka is wrestling Dana or a jobber and not Sasha. They shouldn't blow that match away so early.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Architect-Rollins said:


> So is Asuka going to start squashing jobbers now?


She's going to come out with a Nintendo Switch controller and wrestle Emmas ghost in Mario Kart


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Is Kurt's new gimmick; man obsessed with phone?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Yesssss now I know I can go to bed at 10 after Kane and Rollins. Thank you for the warning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Therapy said:


> She's going to come out with a Nintendo Switch controller and wrestle Emmas ghost in Mario Kart


maybe she can come out and play a WWE2k18 creepypasta


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> *sees Stephanie talking again*


My instant reaction is "Ha, ha NOPE!" and to switch to MNF.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alexa and Mickie main eventing.

Asuka is not ready for RAW Creative.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Might as well have Mickie win the title then. But then they'd probably just have her drop it back to Alexa next week. ugh


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm going to call it a night. Will watch (skip) the rest of this tomorrow :aryep

I'm now sat debating my existence & regret my choice to stay up. So typical Monday night.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This stupid shit is not working on the main roster... Just like most NXT callups.. Fucking retarded..


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

ASUKA!!!!! This needs to be fucking squash. I'm serious don't fuck this up for me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm going to call it a night. Will watch (skip) the rest of this tomorrow :aryep
> 
> I'm now sat debating my existence & regret my choice to stay up. So typical Monday night.


It's depressing considering how good this company *could* be if they were even just booked 'decent.' It's a sin, really. Current day Vince has to go.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Good, there going the "local competitor" route this time.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Mickie winning after already getting beat would make absolutely no sense. But this is the RAW women's division, so who the fuck knows.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

they are going to ruin her


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Stacie Cullen lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stacey Cullen is pretty damn cute


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh good, they're using a jobber. Finally they're doing something right.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It didn't took long for Asuka to come out to silence


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

spagbol said:


> Is Kurt's new gimmick; man obsessed with phone?


lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Asuka is awesome. Hopefully they don't mess up what they have with her!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Let's go jobber *clap clap, clap clap clap*


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Come on Stacie Cullen!! End that streak!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Asuka getting Strowman treatment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Stacie has anti-ass.. Dat shit flat yo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is pretty weak tonight.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka is THICC


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Boring.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

no reaction what so ever, well done creative you just killed her wwe main roster career stone dead


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

asuka kicking the shit outta that poor girl's head dayum

if they'd allowed nakamura to beat on people this hard, 'nakamura bringing STRONG STYLE to wwe' wouldnt have been a massive fail


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Asuka has some of the best facial expressions in the company. They need to go the squash match route for awhile, IMO.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Asuka wins and the crowd doesn't care. haha. If they try this undefeated crap on the main roster it's going to get shit on so bad.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Asuka screaming at her opponent in Japanese = win


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This is how she should have debuted, not looking meh against future endeavoured.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF?

:lmao


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Kurt’s acting, though :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh hey DB.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Of course this jobber has attire very similar in appearance to Emma's heel NXT gear. :mj4

BRYAN D!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

What the hell was that Kurt :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

DANIEL BRYAN!!!!!!!! Here to save Raw!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Kurt should be focusing on Survivor Series rather than playing WWE Champions on his phone...jus sayin'.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Stiff shot there. Asuka win !!!!1


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Bryan!!!!! YES YES YES


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

That's all they needed to do at the ppv


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Kurt used to be a good actor for segments.. What the hell happened? He's fucking sad cringe now..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BRYAN!!!!

Just let the man wrestle again and become the face of Raw again, plz.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

dat jobber had some THICC going on too

not on her ass unfortunately


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Angle has had so many meme and gif worthy moments tonight.

Also, Kurt Angle in "The Marine 6"


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

fade to black!!!?
lol, Kurt going nuts on the walkie-talkie just for Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess since Emma has been released they will erase her from history and they are starting again with Asuka, the way they should have done, by squashing jobbers.

Bryan? The plot tickens. Maybe the heel turn rumours are true


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

kurt looking at his phone like he's 90 years old and he's looking at a cell phone in 1998 :lmao

"WHAT IS THIS DEVIL'S CONTRAPTION?!"


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I honestly think it would have been more fun to have Bryan lead the invasion last week.

And if you're going to do paranoid Kurt, go all the way. I want him barricaded in his office, lol.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

ITS HAPPENING!!!! A MATCHH!!! BRYAN VS ANGLE! GIVE ME THAT SO THAT I CAN DIE IN PEACE!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If Kurt had security set up in case SD showed up, they must suck cos Daniel just strolled into the building all easy :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

IT'S HAPPENING ALERT EVERYONE GUYS!!! :O Kurt is so unintentionally funny.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Asuka wins and the crowd doesn't care. haha. If they try this undefeated crap on the main roster it's going to get shit on so bad.


Bra she just debuted what ya'll want for the fans stand up and throw confetti give it time she still needs to get her character across so casual fan can warm up to her and like her by December and January she will get some pops


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Seriously though, DB vs Angle in an 60 min Iron Man match could have single-evented Survivor Series.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

I just realized I could've gone to Raw tonight :lol it's in my state


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Stephanie did what to Kurt's rear?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

So why is Daniel here ??


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Kurt and Bryan at the same damn time this fucking awesome


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Daniel looks like such a Dad now lol!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Of course this jobber has attire very similar in appearance to Emma's heel NXT gear. :mj4


I didn't even notice that. The disrespect :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

First it was "Shield Dad Kurt" and now "Paranoid Kurt." Ever the chameleon.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ffs let them wrestle each other


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

rkolegend123 said:


> Bra she just debuted what ya'll want for the fans stand up and throw confetti give it time she still needs to get her character across so casual fan can warm up to her and like her by December and January she will get some pops


"Bra" you need to get over in the first few weeks or no one cares. Ask The Revival. They got a reaction the day after Mania and then nothing, been injured, and will be forgotten. Asuka's crap isn't going to get over on the main roster


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How will bringing his gold medals help him? LoL


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

not so vaguely BDSM total divas advert :bjpenn

still never gonna watch it but still


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

rkolegend123 said:


> Bra she just debuted what ya'll want for the fans stand up and throw confetti give it time she still needs to get her character across so casual fan can warm up to her and like her by December and January she will get some pops


Ignore him, he is very negative towards almost everything. 


Dnaiel Bryan on Raw? I'm liking it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925158839044923392*WU!
TANG!
WU!
TANG!*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Booker and Corey arguing about Daniel and Cole having to be peacemaker :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

KURT ANGLE

THE "RIGHT NOW" MAN


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Graves is the best announcer in WWE, followed by Mauro and it's not even close.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

rkolegend123 said:


> Bra she just debuted what ya'll want for the fans stand up and throw confetti give it time she still needs to get her character across so casual fan can warm up to her and like her by December and January she will get some pops


You never get a second chance to make a first impression. Emma's release just makes the whole thing more bizarre.

Crushing jobbers for a bit is the way to go but they need to put Asuka on the Raw women's team at Survivor Series and have her be the star.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

heyman needs to call jinder the trasharaja 

i could die at that moment and die happy


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Bryan and Kurt appear to be the same height :hmmm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL who turned the lights out on DB? :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

iS bRAY GOING TO KIDNAP HIM AGAIN?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Has to be Bray


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Asuka might as well pack her bags now.

No-one gives a shit.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Okay...


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Are we suppose to take Mahal vs Lesnar seriously? Wow. Mahal sucks on the mic even in post production. :lol


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*RED ROPES btw, the white ropes went away early. We're making progress folks. :mark:*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

DB better take a bump here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jesus, another commercial break. Are these fuckers serious?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

You would think instead of looking at the camera, Bryan would look for a light switch, lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bryan about to get butt raped


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Daniel Bryan... after dark :cena5


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> Ignore him, he is very negative towards almost everything.
> 
> 
> Dnaiel Bryan on Raw? I'm liking it.


Me? Maybe check your own posts in this thread. You're more negative than me. :yes


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

of course its bray, but ffs get team hell no back


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Bryan about to get butt raped


Got to be JBL then.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> heyman needs to call jinder the trasharaja
> 
> i could die at that moment and die happy




She’s going to get the Strowman treatment. She’ll be MVP at SS and start a feud with a heel banks or Alicia to start and then move to Alexa hopefully by Rumble. I want that Asuka Charlotte match damnit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Can the lights pls come back on and we get a TEAM HELL NO reunion? 

Instead of whatever dumbassery we're gonna get like the show moving on and the lights turning off getting no explanation?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> IT'S HAPPENING ALERT EVERYONE GUYS!!! :O Kurt is so unintentionally funny.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Bryan about to get butt raped


Heidenreich to make his long awaited return?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So all this time he was standing in the dark?? LoL


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

DB gotta hit the green button to call someone :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The fuck? Doesn't WWE known phones screens turn off in phone mode when it's near your face?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Me? Maybe check your own posts in this thread. You're more negative than me. :yes


You hate everything almost, I've never seen you like anything other then the Matt Hardy angle from earlier. I'm negative but you're way worse.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kane.

:lmao


Fucking awful.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This is so hilarious.

Come on Kane, that's your friend there. Just hug it out.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

of course we believe daniel took a bump


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Lights off for a pretend bump lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Noooooo Daniel!!!! WHY KANE WHY?!?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Kane just killed Daniel Bryan, y'all.

*REST IN PEACE!*


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:mark: Libertarian Kane :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Fuck I wish Bryan could still wrestle


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

BAH GOD KANE WHY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did DB just take a bump??????????

Also, would have been amazing if Doctor Shelby had popped up next to Kane.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

DB COMING BACK


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> You hate everything almost, I've never seen you like anything other then the Matt Hardy angle from earlier. I'm negative but you're way worse.


Well pay better attention then


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh look, we a got a Hell No reunion. :kappa



Irrelevant said:


> I didn't even notice that. The disrespect :lol


We're reaching levels of pettiness that I didn't think we're possible. :heston

But God forbid they put in even half of the effort into their product like they do with their pettiness. :mj4


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Did Bryan just bump? lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Booker T is on fire tonight commentating lol


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

the_hound said:


> of course we believe daniel took a bump


They have been very careful about letting him be touched. It's a good sign.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

HELL. NO :mark:


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

End of Raw announcing Bryan will join Team Smackdown?

Raw needing that boost so they use Smackdowns GM on Raw lol.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Lol Booker. "Daniel Bryan got what he deserved". Lmao


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Finn not getting a ton of reaction either tonight.

I think that whole thing with Joe really killed a lot of the crowd's energy. It hasn't been as energetic since.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Booker is reaching Otunga levels of bad commentary, my God he is awful


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

"Daniel Bryan got what he deserved!" - Booker T.

Oh shut the fuck up, Book.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

booker you don't gotta keep your head on a swivel, kane loves you don't you remember the kanearoonie?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Booker is so awful.

:lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

And now Cesaro gets fed to Balor to try and make up for Balor getting fed to Kane last week.

facepalm


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I officially love The Bar's new Titantron.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

This is gonna be a good match


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Finn not getting a ton of reaction either tonight.
> 
> I think that whole thing with Joe really killed a lot of the crowd's energy. It hasn't been as energetic since.


Matt got a great pop and reaction during his match as did Bryan when he showed up Backstage.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

What in the fuck? Why is this match even taking place? What events lead to Finn having to fight Cesaro ?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corey and Cole's reaction to Booker saying DB deserved it lol, they were incredulous. I thought Corey was supposed to be the heel commentator but it seems now Booker is :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another random, meaningless match. Kewl.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Booker T is hilariously bad at commentary. Like really bad it's funny.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

in-ring purist xD


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

You know what time it is, WF!










:goku



deepelemblues said:


> dat jobber had some THICC going on too
> 
> not on her ass unfortunately


lolwut

She was quite skinny fat, brah. :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Bryan about to get butt raped



Why do I have to have such a vivid imagination?
:sasha2 :ambrose4 :lelbrock


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This should be a good one.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Cesaro should really be pushed as a singles star. Guy has it all


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lmao Cesaro yelling like a retard :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

finn and cesaro have a history together?

since when? :aries2


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Booker T is really trying to provide Botchamania videos with new commentary content. What a guy.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> finn and cesaro have a history together?
> 
> since when? :aries2


They both ate at Sonic. Not on the same day, but it happened.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Therapy said:


> What in the fuck? Why is this match even taking place? What events lead to Finn having to fight Cesaro ?


:vince5: "They're cut, vascular and wearing tight underwear! THOSE ARE ALL THE REASONS YOU NEED, DAMN IT!"


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Well pay better attention then


Says the guy who said I was more negative whilst replying to the same comment where I said I liked Bryan on Raw.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Sheamus looks like he's going to save Jodie Foster from her life of prostitution.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another commercial break. :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Why aren't Raw doing qualifying matches to be on Team Raw? This match would at least make more sense if that was on the line.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> Says the guy who said I was more negative whilst replying to the same comment where I said I liked Bryan on Raw.


Was a true statement. You must have missed where I liked Matt competing for the IC Title and Joe's return. I know Asuka came out and you got all excited, but try to pay better attention.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Adverts again? Bet WWE are raking in the doe for this big time.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Awareness said:


> Sheamus looks like he's going to save Jodie Foster from her life of prostitution.


Please let mush-mouth Cesaro be pimp Harvey Keitel.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Matt got a great pop and reaction during his match as did Bryan when he showed up Backstage.


Of course Bryan is going to. Matt's match was far more intense than anyone thought it would be as well. I just mean in general.

Let's see what happens if Braun shows up. He's supposed to be backstage.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Was Cesaro born with that tape on his shoulder?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Was a true statement. You must have missed where I liked Matt competing for the IC Title and Joe's return. I know Asuka came out and you got all excited, but try to pay better attention.


I mentioned that you liked the Matt Hardy thing. Nice try though.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Was Cesaro born with that tape on his shoulder?


Yeah, him and Kyle O'riley.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Lol at the repetitive calling of Balor a “kid” and “young guy”.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

not s bad match so far


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> I mentioned that you liked the Matt Hardy thing. Nice try though.


But failed to see the Joe thing I guess. Nice try on your part though.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I love Balor but Cesaro deserves to win this match more


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Been awhile since we've seen the Deadlift Superplex from Cesaro. Nice.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

If Strowman is around, I'm praying he interferes in the Rollins/Kane match and saves Rollins from suffering the same type of burial that Balor was subjected to last week.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Come save the show Braun. Take Kane and throw him off a skyscraper or some shit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Balor beats Cesaro w/ Sheamus out there, but couldn't beat Kane. 

:lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Good match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I liked that stomp better than the regular stomp.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm guessing it's Sheamus/Finn next week seeing as they're in UK.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They better let Braun murder Kane cos all of this push Kane is getting is so annoying :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahaha I hate Kane at this age but this is too funny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah take him out Kane. Someone get the stretcher and take Balor to 205 Live please. Thanks


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Hahahaha, get fucked Balor you pussy.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This Kane burial of Finn is really starting to piss me off.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WHY DO THIS TO BALOR AGAIN :lmao:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kane again.

I dare someone to try to tell me this is a good product. IMO, this is the worst WWE has ever been since I've been watching.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

by gawd king it's kane and he is not a jobber anymore.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol that tombstone almost looked more fake than the one he did to Linda McMahon in 2003 where her head was clearly 5 or 6 inches from the floor.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Kane isn't even remotely intimidating in 2017. Come on :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

He "broke the stage", y'all. :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lol, there's an LED crack on the screen!


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Man, that move looked so weak. Kane's knees took more damage than Balor lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

bad angle for a tombstone. dudes head was like 10 feet from the ground


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Finn is Kane's personal bitch :lol

I bet @Law is enjoying that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THAT ROLLINS POP.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

One almost has to think WWE brought Kane back just to kill the newer guys.

It's not like Braun needs Kane to put him over at this point. He's long past that.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice pop for Seth and Dean!

Fuck off with the commercials tonight WWE! Too many fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean and Seth looking good tonight <3 :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Kane burying Balor again :lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Why is WWE making Balor look like such a bitch. Don't they realize this is a good way to make fans not give a fuck when they do that type of shit. Especially with a less than part time 50-year-old guy not even at his physical peak anymore?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Headliner said:


> WHY DO THIS TO BALOR AGAIN :lmao:lmao


Because it's hilarious to see that little guy Balor get beat on


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

lol @ these dummies complaining about Kane not jobbing for the first time in 10 years. Have to make Kane look credible so Braun can get a respectable win. Cry some more.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Counting this match, Kane has had 3 segments of time tonight. When is the last time a 50-year-old wrestler had 3 segments or more dedicated to him on Raw? Flair during the "next loss you are retired" angle?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Shield got a good pop though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Kane isn't even remotely intimidating in 2017. Come on :lol


 He moves around like an old man.


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

If Kane goes over Rollins clean too...


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So Finn is basically a jobber now, right? 

And that jobber beat AJ Styles....

The same AJ Styles that's challenging Jinder Mahal for the WWE Championship.

Hmmmm......


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Daniel Bryan please save Seth.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

So Kane lays out both Dean and Seth tonight?


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Cool match with Cesaro, should help Finn get back on track from last week's bonehead decision!

*Kane lays him out with a weak piledriver*

Well, shit...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> lol, there's an LED crack on the screen!


I...I...I think that's a spider-web...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

These ads need to go away, they're depriving me of seeing more Ambrollins :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

all this angst damn kane still got it :lmao


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh God, I hope Kane kicks the shit out of Ambrose/Rollins so I can see the meltdown that will no doubt ensue.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

C'mon Seth......


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

So Kane is destorying Finn Balor in 2017????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Meltdown in 3.....2..........1


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean as cheerleader tonight! I love when he's ringside


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Tombstone piledrove Cole?

You could have just said "Gave Balor a Tombstone on the stage"


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hope Kane destroys Seth so I can see all these dorks cry. Will be glorious.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Sheamus and Cesaro still on ring side.


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

I feel like Strowman wont return until the raw v smackdown 5 v 5 match to interfere to help eliminate Kane. Which means Kane about to go over Rollins clean and then KO Ambrose post match this week. And then go over Ambrose clean next week and KO Rollins post match. I hope I'm wrong...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Seth and Kane were able to pull off a somewhat good match at Hell in a Cell 2015 so this could be OKAY.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> Adverts again? Bet WWE are raking in the doe for this big time.


Adverts during WWE programming are cheap as fuck though, so maybe that is why they have to put so many adverts to break even


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I hate when they let partners stay at ringside.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

lol The Bar is still out here


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol all this shit with Kane getting a push just so Braun can get a win over an outta shape 50 year old part timer no one cares about anymore. Braun has beaten all the big names on Raw, he's took Brock Lesnar to the limit, he's beaten Reigns, what the fuck will a win over Kane do for him exactly? Nothing, and all this is doing is hurting guys like Balor who are having to put this fucker over and job to him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Making Kane look strong in 2017 :ha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cole mentioning Seth & Kane in The Authority reminds me of Seth getting Corporate Kane fired :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Balor geeked out by Old Man Kane for the second week in a row. And now it's Seth's turn to take an L to Hell's favorite libertarian.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kane looks FAT and not interested.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

"We'll show you in just a few moments Kurt Angle..."

*They're gonna show it again?!* fpalm


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

deepelemblues said:


> all this angst damn kane still got it :lmao


The users of wrestling forums are weird as hell, there hating on Kane of all people, you should have seen the shit Nia Jax was getting earlier


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I think the biggest thing left on the show is.......An Update on Daniel Bryan's health!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> lol, there's an LED crack on the screen!





Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten said:


> I...I...I think that's a spider-web...


Looks funny either way, considering the spot that he "dropped" him on. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925178824202919936


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't get why Shesaro are still out there :lol I hope they don't interfere and cost Seth the match...


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Braun returns after this match when the Shield gets beat down.

Also, Bryan "taking" a chokeslam? Even without it actually happening, WWE's gonna go down that road and make it seem Bryan's getting physical?

Cue the "Let Him Wrestle" chants...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Would it have killed Kane to get a new fucking mask and new singlet? This is the worst attire he's ever had.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Kane is going to beat Rollins, isn't he?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Seth loses by 1 Chokeslam :lmao

Fucking stupid.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh for fuck's sake fpalm


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

1-2-3!! KANE WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DEATH STRIKES AGAIN!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:ha :ha :ha

GOLDEN BOY, SETH!!!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Jesus


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ughh


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Here comes the bitching.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's late 2017 and Kane is beating one of hottest young stars. Fuck off with this shit.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Forum meltdown incoming


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Fear the wrath of Beer Gut Kane!!!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

THIS IS SO BAD.


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't get why Shesaro are still out there :lol I hope they don't interfere and cost Seth the match...


I hope they do. It's either that or Kane goes over clean. They want Kane to look strong for Strowman who they want to look strong for Reigns. The main problem is once Kane loses to Braun he'll probably get depushed pretty quick


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Come on Braun.......


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> It's late 2017 and Kane is beating one of hottest young stars. Fuck off with this shit.


Yeah, some people on here don't seem to get why it's pissing the rest of us off


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Kane Now take out Dean!!! TY kane! TY Kane!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 10/30 - RAW Discussion Thread - #UnderSiege Aftermath*



wkc_23 said:


> It's late 2017 and Kane is beating one of hottest young stars. Fuck off with this shit.


I feel bad for fans that are growing up with this version of this company. It's the worst it's ever been since I've been watching.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

THANK YOU DEANO!!!

EDIT: Damn, spoke too soon 

Seth protecting Dean though <3 MY BOYS <3

Braun please come back and kill Kane for us!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Kane just gonna pin everyone on the roster until Braun beats him? Jesus, is it really worth it just for Braun to get a win over this 50 year old fat guy?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

2017 and this is seriously happening. 

what the fuck are they thinking?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That wasn't Dirty Deeds though, that was a regular DDT


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

anyways kane being the destructive son of a bitch is a good thing


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Damn, no Braun. That sucks.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

WHERE IS DB


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

lol one choke slam for seth but 3 for balor last week


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> THIS IS SO BAD.


Rather watch Mae Young give birth to a hand 1000x over.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

All for Braun


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

It is fucking 2017!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Reigns-less Shield confirmed to be top-tier chumps. :evans

And as the cherry on top, nobody in the crowd gave a remote fuck about Kane's assault. :mj4


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Get rekt.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Balor one week, Seth the other, Balor again, Dean now. HOLY SHIT IT'S 2017 FOR FUCKS SAKE.


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Kane's going over Ambrose clean next week too... 
Also what's the point in Rollins going over HHH at Mania if he can't beat Kane?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I hope Bryan sues Raw and takes over the brand!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow all this time went by and they are just now getting Bryan on the stretcher?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Kane attacking random Raw roster members is more of a problem than SD invading at this point :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> All for Braun


Good. Braun needs it after his laughable loss to Brock. Then he was dominated and saved against Roman a couple weeks later.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

why the fuck was there a lamp laying on the ground switched on


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Jesus fucking Christ. Kane coming back has killed Raw 

Nice touch by Seth trying to protect Ambrose though. The little things matter.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

The 1 tilted poster frame :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I don't know why people are bitching. IS is beleivable Balor, Seth, and Ambrose can take out Kane? No. Whats the big deal.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Braun needs to save this show damnit. Have him throw fifteen chairs or something at a jobber. This isn’t fair. Kane sucks and that’s not a fucking rub.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Stop forcing us to see Stephanie!!! :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Another fucking re-cap of this bitch?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: 10/30 - RAW Discussion Thread - #UnderSiege Aftermath*



ShowStopper said:


> I feel bad for fans that are growing up with this version of this company. It's the worst it's ever been since I've been watching.


I agree.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

3ku1 said:


> I don't know why people are bitching. IS is beleivable Balor, Seth, and Ambrose can take out Kane? No. Whats the big deal.


Rollins beat Kane clean in 2015 so .....


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

SO glad I ain't watching.

I mean, I'm reading this thread and the reactions are pretty funny, but there is some justification at least I guess. Time to switch it off everybody.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

What did we do to suffer having to see Stephanie so many damn times


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Jesus Christ, what even are the fucking lyrics in Steph's music? It literally just sounds like, "TEEEELLLL ME, YA NEVER GONNA BETIWEJIOIWNNSDFN NOOOTHIN..."

Someone needs to shove their dick in her mouth and shut her up!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

oh my god really lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> I don't know why people are bitching. IS is beleivable Balor, Seth, and Ambrose can take out Kane? No. Whats the big deal.


When he's over 50 years old, fat and hasn't even been around for awhile? Absolutely.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

DANIEL BRYAN

HE DED

:mj2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So how many more times are they gonna replay Steph's return? I would have prefered that they replay Joe's return. but that's just me


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

These are apparently the "golden boys" ladies and gentlemen (Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, and Finn Balor) :lol

They are labeled as that yet they're losing and being destroyed by Kane in 2017 :clap


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Wait is this SHITE? 


Booker T is a retard. Seriously bring back Otunga. I'm not even joking.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

No doubt it's Corbin.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is no one ever going to deal with Steph abusing microphones? They're so worried about cutting costs and that woman is tossing mics like they're free or something! This is 2017 woman, respect the equipment!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I got a question about Survivor Series. The champion vs champion matches (like Miz vs Corbin), will the winner get both belts?


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Raw Kayfabe: Roman > Brock > Braun > Kane > Samoa Joe > Finn Balor > Rollins > Ambrose


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Ugh, trick or street fight? So we can expect another one of these tomorrow? Ya know, actually ON Halloween?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

tick or steer fight? lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahaha Braun getting a garbage man gimmick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Trick or Street fight??

FOKKK MEEE


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The only good Halloween themed match they've had recently was that Dean vs Cesaro one on SD a few years back lol.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> When he's over 50 years old, fat and hasn't even been around for awhile? Absolutely.


To be fair, Undertaker was old and out of shape for years and beat people at Mania still.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh my god not this shit......And of course Anderson and Gallows are gonna be the ones in this crap looking like total idiots.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH THAT SMELL


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

@CJ , please try to make a gif of that Miztourage segment and have the WWE logo in the garbage bag while Axel says "It's nothing but garbage."

WF will be forever in your debt if you do it. :heston


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

DammitC said:


> These are apparently the "golden boys" ladies and gentlemen (Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, and Finn Balor).
> 
> They are labeled as that yet they're losing and being destroyed by Kane in 2017 :clap


Don't forget KO who is being claimed as the golden boy now. 



What the hell is this halloween shit. Raw has descended into Chucky on Nitro levels of bad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan Jericho said:


> To be fair, Undertaker was old and out of shape for years and beat people at Mania still.


Just a tad of a difference between Taker and Kane, though. And to be fair, I thought it was somewhat of a joke when Taker did it. Not as much as current day Kane, but still.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925182751946432512:batista3


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> Originally Posted by ShowStopper View Post
> When he's over 50 years old, fat and hasn't even been around for awhile? Absolutely.


:braun has exactly the same chest/stomach shape and size (okay :braun is a little bigger) but that's okay somehow :draper2


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

PavelGaborik said:


> Good. Braun needs it after his laughable loss to Brock. Then he was dominated and saved against Roman a couple weeks later.


Yes, because a random win against a 50 year old Kane is gonna restore all of that credibility.

In what world is this strategy better than actually giving Braun Ws against all those guys? Braun comes out looking better, and Rollins, Ambrose and Balor aren't completely buried because Braun is actually credible as a monster.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Well at least we get to see Slater and Rhyno...hella of a underrated performers its sad there not getting more chances


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> :braun has exactly the same chest/stomach shape and size (okay :braun is a little bigger) but that's okay somehow :draper2


When's the last time Kane has done this?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

spagbol said:


> Kane's going over Ambrose clean next week too...
> Also what's the point in Rollins going over HHH at Mania if he can't beat Kane?


Strowman might be back next week though. So might be dq or co out or Kane distraction loss against whoever he wrestlers. Not sure WWE will have both of the tag team champions get pinned before Survivor Series. I know they did before TLC to Braun. But they were supposed to have Reigns with them for TLC. At Survivor Series it's a match all about them.


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Ugh a directionless Gallows and Anderson about to job to a directionless Slater and Ryhno in a pointless holiday themed gimmick match... Fuck Raw is bad this week


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> Yes, because a random win against a 50 year old Kane is gonna restore all of that credibility.
> 
> In what world is this strategy better than actually giving Braun Ws against all those guys? Braun comes out looking better, and Rollins, Ambrose and Balor aren't completely buried because Braun is actually credible as a monster.


Isn't this the finish to the BRAUN babyface turn?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Yes, because a random win against a 50 year old Kane is gonna restore all of that credibility.
> 
> *In what world is this strategy better than actually giving Braun Ws against all those guys?* Braun comes out looking better, and Rollins, Ambrose and Balor aren't completely buried because Braun is actually credible as a monster.


Do you even watch RAW? Braun has already beaten Seth & Dean clean recently.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> Just a tad of a difference between Taker and Kane, though. And to be fair, I thought it was somewhat of a joke when Taker did it. Not as much as current day Kane, but still.


The difference being Undertaker was never made to be a joke and play retarded characters like Kane. Corporate Kane, Team Hell No Kane, Kane has had his character destroyed and made out to be a joke countless times to the point where he has no credibility left.

Undertaker has stayed credible his entire run in the company and has never had his character ruined.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why does Braun need to beat Kane? Didn't Braun beat Reigns at least once, who is the current day FOTC? So, Braun beats the current day FOTC. WTF is a win over Kane supposed to do for Braun?

:mj4


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> When he's over 50 years old, fat and hasn't even been around for awhile? Absolutely.


Isn't that Taker's gimmick for most of the past decade though?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Please.. Put anyone in place of Booker T. For the love of god..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dear WWE,


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Steve Black Man said:


> When's the last time Kane has done this?


he probably could, with big show pulling him with both hands to help :draper2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Isn't that Taker's gimmick for most of the past decade though?


Hey, I'm not a Taker fan. So, I'm not sure why people are bringing him up to me..


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

The paranoid Miz stuff is pretty good though to be fair... But it's pretty hard to get Miz wrong, he nearly always delivers.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

There's been way too many recaps on this show.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Jesus, Booker is especially horrible this week. Why does he stare at Corey for so fucking long after saying something?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Kallisto is dropping off trash from his dumpster


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fucking WWE. .They practically give away WWE Network for free yet re-caps of major events weeks later are fucking slide shows from the event


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hard being a wrestling and seeing matches like this :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Channel changing time!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Kane has been in four segments tonight counting his match. that HAS to be a record for a 50 years or older wrestler yes?

edit: I must say btw some of ya'll are overeating to Kane's physical condition. For about a decade, Kane's midscetion has quickly fluctuated and his upper body is still impressively large.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Chad 2 Bad!!!!!!!!!
Did Slater and Rhyno forget which holiday it is?


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Fun fact: Andersen and Gallows were one of the most dominant tag teams in NJPW history, were the 4th longest reigning IWGP heavyweight tag team champions, and the longest reigning foreign tag team...beating out legendary tag teams like the Steiner Bros.

Of course, in if you only watch the WWe, you would never know this and think them perma-jobbers.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Fuck me i'm done, this shit is ridiculous. 

On Lucha Underground you got guys flying through glass panels off a stage, dude getting spikes jammed into their skulls and bloodbaths. WWE you got fuckers in costumes and wigs throwing pumpkins at one another, all the while the entire crowd is silent. Lucha Underground should be major competition to this shitfest, but for some reason its not.


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> Strowman might be back next week though. So might be dq or co out or Kane distraction loss against whoever he wrestlers. Not sure WWE will have both of the tag team champions get pinned before Survivor Series. I know they did before TLC to Braun. But they were supposed to have Reigns with them for TLC. At Survivor Series it's a match all about them.


Strowman will return at Survivor Series I think to interfere getting Kane eliminated from the 5 v 5 team match. Think they'll keep him off TV until then. I'm almost certain Kane goes over Ambrose clean next week and it will probably be a less competitive match tbh. They're gonna give him as many legit looking wins as possible until the Strowman match.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Didn’t the Club job out to New Day on Halloween last year? This company lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are not gonna top Omega's Halloween themed match though


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is so sad what they've done to Anderson and Gallows. I'm not even a fan of them but they could have been utilized much better than this.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

what the fuck is this :lmao


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

HankHill_85 said:


> Jesus, Booker is especially horrible this week. Why does he stare at Corey for so fucking long after saying something?


Cause he's waiting for him to say something slick so booker can shut him up, is there something wrong for Booker having an opinion and confidence he always like this why is this new to you it's fucking Booker T you know he can be silly sometimes


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Watching this match and thinking well, hey, y’all, but the women main eventing is what’s ruining wrestling, right?? :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

:duck WWE in 2017...


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Gallows and Anderson are criminally misused. They should just walk like Neville at this point.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

KANE HAS DESTROYED BALOR, SETH, DEAN AND BRYAN. ALL THE MOST OVER BABY FACES IN THE COMPANIES IN 2017!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just noticed one of those pumpkins has the WWE logo on it. Pretty cool.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Why are Anderson and Gallows always in these Halloween Matches?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

MC 16 said:


> KANE HAS DESTROYED BALOR, SETH, DEAN AND BRYAN. ALL THE MOST OVER BABY FACES IN THE COMPANIES IN 2017!!!


i know it's more glorious than bobby roode thinks he is isn't it :banderas


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Well.... at least gallows and Anderson seem to be having fun


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is fucking sad


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

InexorableJourney said:


> Isn't this the finish to the BRAUN babyface turn?


Braun is basically a tweener anyways. He really doesn't need this big babyface turn, as he's already getting babyface reactions. Even if you think he does, surely feeding Kane all your top guys so they can feed Kane to Braun isn't the way to go. This is the exact same type of shit that they've been doing with Roman and Brock.



PavelGaborik said:


> Do you even watch RAW? Braun has already beaten Seth & Dean clean recently.


Yeah, and that was working fine. Seth and Dean aren't any worse off, and Braun came out of those matches looking like a million bucks. Now Seth, Dean and Finn have been destroyed by a 50 year old Libertarian politician.

Put your personal feeling for the three guys that jobbed aside and look at it from a business perspective....Is is really OK to feed 3 top guys that are likely going to be around for the next decade to a 50 year old part timer?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

im pretty sure everyone has seen the fucking jack o lanterns MAGGLE 

i dont think they missed em


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

This match idea is stupid as hell but yet they do it every year.

On one hand at least no major feud is involved this year but on the other hand these teams deserve better.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Why is Rhyno the woman? 

and Why is he wearing Granny Panties?*


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

somerandomfan said:


> This match idea is stupid as hell but yet they do it every year.
> 
> On one hand at least no major feud is involved this year but on the other hand these teams deserve better.


well heath slater gets all the candy to feed HIS KIDS

HE GOT KIDS ya know


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Gallows and Anderson jobbing to Slater and Rhyno. :lmao

God this episode is so bad. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That ending.. ..... I mean.. .I... ... This...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i've seen it all now


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Moty right there


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

How fucking awful can this show get?


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Christ, that was fucking horrendous. Not even the least bit entertaining.

The bell made the most noise in that match...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The fuck did I just turn on? :lmao

Oh thank God for Elias.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i love how booker just says random shit that is topical to no reaction from corey and MAGGLE

big ups to the astros guys, big ups

*nobody cares*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man I can't wait for that Shield Table for 3!!!

I love how Roman dressed up but Seth and Dean didn't


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Heath Slater is wearing a Santa Claus outfit for HALLOWEEN?? 

Are the budget cuts THAT low that they're reusing the same costume for a non-Christmas holiday on Raw? :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well. that was shit

Gallows and Anderson sure miss Japan


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok I turned the channel back and saw the end of that match. Did Gallows and Anderson put the pumpkins on their own heads?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Heath Slater needs to personally cuss out Vince McMahon


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so is :braun gonna destructicate elias?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

This is the worst Raw in some time smh


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

DRIFTER! NEW MEGA STAR!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Eariler I saw Omega dressed up as Jasmine from Aladdin and that is nowhere near as bad as this. At least that was funny.


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> Braun is basically a tweener anyways. He really doesn't need this big babyface turn, as he's already getting babyface reactions. Even if you think he does, surely feeding Kane all your top guys so they can feed Kane to Braun isn't the way to go. This is the exact same type of shit that they've been doing with Roman and Brock.


And as soon as Braun goes over Kane; Kane immediately will be depushed again and go back to not really be used at all. And it's all to try and get Roman over. I don't even hate Roman, I think he's good, but the company has the fucking stupidest attitude towards the rest of the roster in the sake of him getting to where they want him to be.

Vince: I know what'll get Roman over. A mini Kane push!

Like wtf? It's actually funny it's so retarded.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

I stopped watching shitty horror movies for shitty wrestling tonight.

DON"T LET ME DOWN BLISS AND JAMES!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Are you telling me that horror horrendous deserves more time then Alexa and Mickie lol? Come on now.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Still better than the horrible botchy TLC main event.*


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

If Braun had just beaten Brock for the fucking title like he should have, this Kane bullshit wouldn't be fucking happening.

Ugh. I'm so annoyed.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Amazed that Gallows and Anderson have yet to follow in Aries and Neville's footsteps.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Miz has been tonights MVP by far.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> Jesus fucking Christ. Kane coming back has killed Raw
> 
> *Nice touch by Seth trying to protect Ambrose though. The little things matter.*


That was the best part about that segment. Highlight that bond more and more so the eventual Dean turn on Seth will be sweet as fuck.

But holy cow, Finn, Seth and Dean being buried by Kane in 2017... nuts.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

He's on his own, y'all.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

WHO WANTS TO WALK WITH ELIAS?!


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Braun better come out with a Micheal Meyers or Jason mask.

Would be sick.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank Christ, it's time to WALK! WITH ELIAS! :trips9


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

It just takes one shitty, family-friendly joke match to kill the good that Balor/Cesaro did.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hate that WWE uses so many American sport references I don't understand :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm sorry, Elias. I like you and all, but I can't keep watching this shit show and giving Vince ratings.

Canucks are on, I'm out.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Fella!!


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Sports team heat is gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.

Elias is better than that.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The little montage :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Ugh, just HIT HIM IN THE HEAD WITH THE GUITAR NEXT TIME! It's a fucking breakaway prop.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Lonely

Miz so lonely

He got no team

To call his own

(except the miztourage)

:mj2


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I find it funny that NO ONE has overcome the heels yet like they normally do on Raw. :hmmm I wonder why. 


Can Elias save this show?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

JASON JORDAN GOT A WIFE AND KIDS

JUST LIKE HEATH SLATER


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Jordan/Elias new Cena/Orton Y/Y?


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

They just let Jason Jordan break a Fender.

Fuck this company.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

spagbol said:


> Strowman will return at Survivor Series I think to interfere getting Kane eliminated from the 5 v 5 team match. Think they'll keep him off TV until then. I'm almost certain Kane goes over Ambrose clean next week and it will probably be a less competitive match tbh. They're gonna give him as many legit looking wins as possible until the Strowman match.


Spoilers for Survivor Series team is already out there. So that's not what will happen. It's gonna be Kane vs Braun at Survivor Series. There already teasing Braun return. He will be back next week if not later tonight. Also I don't know why Kane would have a more convincing win against Ambrose either. If anything Ambrose was the only one to put Kane down with Dirty Deeds. Until Cesaro/Sheamus jumped him. Which set up Kane for tombstone.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

i actually like tonights raw....but i had to change the channel during that halloween match


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

MC 16 said:


> I find it funny that NO ONE has overcome the heels yet like they normally do on Raw. :hmmm I wonder why.
> 
> 
> Can Elias save this show?


With Stephanie back plus everything else?

Not even Austin would be able to save this show.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Kink_Brawn said:


> Braun better come out with a Micheal Meyers or Jason mask.
> 
> Would be sick.


Braun won't be back until next week. Can almost guarantee you this is Corbin.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

that demogorgon freak :lmao

Miz GOATing it up all the damn time :banderas


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

That Trick or Treat segment was genuinely embarrassing. The talents in the ring deserved so much better on this week's episode of RAW is Kane & Recaps.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Braun be the hero we need but don’t deserve. Please. Mistourage squash and flip Bryan’s ambulance over. Pure gold that would be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Jedah said:


> With Stephanie back plus everything else?
> 
> Not even Austin would be able to save this show.


No one.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sounds like his voice recovered from last week.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Gulak's becoming one of my favourite CWs, he's so funny :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:braun pls break enzo in half?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Gulak and Enzo are pretty good on a promo together. I will say that. :lmao


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Gulak is funny asf


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I'd like to see Gulak and Angle in a skit, that'd be funny as fuck...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Kalisto!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

GOAT!!!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Okay, I fucking love Drew Gulak :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

S O F T!!!! :lmao

But why does Gulak not wear kneepads? It's weird when wrestlers don't wear them.


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Holy crap, good for Gulak for actually finding a character.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Got to love Gulak. Saving the show. 


Oh here he is, the big draw Kalisto.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Gulak DA GAWD :lmao


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

The show's almost over, and the only highlights thus far are Joe's return, Balor/Cesaro and the fact that the titty cancer pink rope is gone.

Poor swing and a big miss this week, creative.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Do I stay up in the very rare hope that Braun shows up? No. Goodnight RAW. Alexa and Mickey can fuck off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## takermaniac93 (Oct 18, 2017)

MC 16 said:


> WHY IS KANE BEING PUSHED AS A MONSTER IN 2017????????????????????????????????????????????


Because as a monster for over 20 years, he has contributed a lot to the WWE. Including taking numerous losses and putting over superstar after superstar. Soon enough he'll put over Braun Strowmen. Then he will most likely go on hiatus. Or Vince might try to keep him around longer like he did Y2J.
But just like Undertaker, he has done plenty for the WWE. He can come back and compete anytime he wants. I still enjoy seeing Kane.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Gulak's such a dork, I love it. :evans

He, Joe's return and Alexa's Chucky costume we're the best things about this dumpster fire of a show.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Gulak = 2011 Cody Rhodes 2.0


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> S O F T!!!! :lmao
> 
> But why does Gulak not wear kneepads? It's weird when wrestlers don't wear them.


He works an old style from the 50's like Timothy Thachter. Very shoot like. It makes him stand out though.


----------



## takermaniac93 (Oct 18, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Do I stay up in the very rare hope that Braun shows up? No. Goodnight RAW. Alexa and Mickey can fuck off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, it's good booking by WWE. They have done their job. Getting the fans hyped and ready to see the return of Braun Strowmen. He will probably be back next week as it begins crunch time to build feuds for Survivor Series.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Should've given Gulak some more time.

Much rather watch him than this bad women's match coming up.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Only thing that would save this Raw would be if Alexa just stripped naked in the ring.

Fuck, it'd be Show of the Year.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Alexa's Chucky costume is cool!


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Is she wearing 1/2 overalls??

That doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Braun is going to destroy Miz and his crew of flunkies at the end of the show. Probably the only highlight of the show next to Joe returning.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Wtf is Alexa wearing?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dem fucking bell bottoms.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

This show has to end on some hook. Braun's return, something Smackdown-related, anything....


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i'd so let alexa break my neck with them thighs :homer


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Mickie's wrestling outfits are always so good.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

I wonder if they’re giving Mickie the title tonight


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Lets go Mickie!!!


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Alexa wearing them straps looking suspiciously like a confederate flag.. :evil


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

misterxbrightside said:


> I wonder if they’re giving Mickie the title tonight


Hopefully.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Gainn said:


> Alexa wearing them straps looking suspiciously like a confederate flag.. :evil


vince gon' vince

even tho he hates the south :draper2


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Alexa does have a cute butt


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Please win Alexa


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Aaaand commercial break after 4 minutes


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Strowman power slams all the women and attitude era returns 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This RAW is gonna tank so hard in the ratings


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Judging by their demeanour during the entrances it looks like Alexa isn't overly happy about how this is going to end..


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

"This week on Total Divas--Some sluts argue over pointless shit."


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well its very likely Mickie wins here, i can see them thinking theres too many heel vs heel matches at SS and wanting to fix that and make it Mickie vs Natalya. Alexa will probably win it back after SS, cause they love hot potatoing the title these days.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Just once before she retires.. Can I please see Mickies bare legs and ass cheeks one last time? 

Please Vince.. Give us the thiccness we all want..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man that headlock went on for way too long. Alexa going all Randy Orton on us lol.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> This RAW is gonna tank so hard in the ratings


I hope so, they deserve it after this shitshow.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

God, those pigtails on Alexa. Just wanna grab them while I'm railing her from behind.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Punk chants :eyeroll

Can't blame the crowd though, this RAW has been shit


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Alexa legit fell.

LOL.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol That was stiff. Alexa forgot to back bump


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

goddamn SO close to alexa motorboating mickie


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I just realized Mickie's color scheme for her gear is like the opposite of the refs if that makes sense. Like it's inverted or something.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow, that was the fuck outta nowhere....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did she seriously just win with a fucking punch?


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Can't diss the Bliss!!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

...................:lmao

They managed to come up with an even worse finisher for Alexa than her DDT. :lmao :lmao

Perfect way to end the worst Raw since June.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

What was the point of this title rematch??


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

That's a shame.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Did she seriously just win with a fucking punch?


Are you not sports entertained?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was lame


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Bliss with the power of the Big Show.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BLISS HAMMER! :mark:


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

Main Event for Mickie to lose? I am a huge Alexa fan but this is getting ridiculous


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Alexa vs. Natalya is gonna be so bad.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOUUUU!!!!*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

well now we know where big show been... teaching alexa that knockout punch :cena5


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I just realized Mickie's color scheme for her gear is like the opposite of the refs if that makes sense. Like it's inverted or something.


I like where your mind is at when watching wrestling. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Guys get out of the car lol!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That’s pop.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They're acting like :braun has just been in that truck the entire time. :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 


So fucking retarded.. Braun was just living in the back of a trash truck for a few weeks?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

This damn show...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

who the fuck is in charge of the production truck tonight, cut to miz for 2 seconds then realize oh shit we didnt do the mickie-alexa recap yet :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow, this is so fucking stupid.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

So, Strowman has stuck in the garbage truck for a month?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Thats some terminator shit right there


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

What if it's Duke "The Dumpster" Droese instead?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Strowman rising like the fucking Terminator, brilliant!


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

That Braun reveal was so cringe...the editing...oh, man.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

So has Alexa just been standing in the ring holding up the title for like 2 minutes now?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Strowman sprinting like a track star after The Miztourage was the funniest fucking shit.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BRRRAAAUUUNNN!!! :WOO


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

:braun :braun :braun :braun :braun

OK, a better ending. We needed this.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

So......kayfabe wise Braun was just in a garbage truck for a week??


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That was hilarious and awesome at the same time.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

My man Braun must have some godly lungs :maury


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:braun has literally been living inside a garbage truck for 8 days :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why din't the driver just drive around the truck? Looked like there was plenty of room.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

This RAW has been so bad that the crowd is marking out for this 9:45 worthy segment.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun :braun


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Braun Strowman is officially a BABYFACE :mark: :mark: 

btw that moment when you find out that he's been stuck inside that dumpster truck for over a week :lol


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> So has Alexa just been standing in the ring holding up the title for like 2 minutes now?


This show has been a mess :lol
She looked awkward as hell when they cut the camera back to her.


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

misterxbrightside said:


> That Braun reveal was so cringe...the editing...oh, man.


What fucking age demographic do they think is watching at this hour on a Monday? Children? 

Shame on every single one of us for continuing to watch this bullshit. Can't fault the company when we act like complete fucking idiots and keep them afloat.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:braun just broke the screen that costs money you know, no wonder they ain't got money for pyro :mj2


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Since it seems to be implied that Braun was in the garbage truck this whole time, he must smell terrible lol!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Braun a face now. Holy shit.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Braun is amazing. Best thing about Raw.

Great monster face.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The crowd yelled with him. :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so... was :braun eating garbage for 8 days in that truck?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> so... was :braun eating garbage for 8 days in that truck?


"Hmm. This looks edible."


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

At some point Curtos Axel must have thought, "I am the son of fucking Mr Perfect, there is no way I can't be anything other than a huge success in WWE!!"


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

If the pops and chants for that carnage don't scream tweener turn, I don't know what would. NOW GIVE THAT MAN THE BELT! :mark:


----------



## JimboSlice (Aug 14, 2017)

He got out of the truck to put garbage in Miz locker room, them got back in it for the final reveal. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

So bad it got good.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

So Braun is in C-level horror movie? Terrible till he destroyed Axel.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:braun :braun Total babyface.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

LMAO

"I've been in this truck eight days.....come round and let me tell you tales of my travels....."


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Takin out the trash"

Cringe to end cringe..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Axel is dead bruh


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Samoa Joe pre-match promo + post-match attack

- Kurt Angle/Daniel Bryan backstage segment

- The Miz vs Matt Hardy for the IC title

- Finn Balor vs Cesaro

- Enzo Amore/Drew Gulak pre-match promo

- The Miz/Sheasaro backstage segment

- The Miz/Bo Dallas/Curtis Axel/Braun Strowman backstage segment + face turn + attack + closing segment


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

He has always been a face, but this sealed it. Simply...amazing. Braun = Raw.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They better have given Axel a bonus for taking that :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, at least that was fun


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

JimboSlice said:


> He got out of the truck to put garbage in Miz locker room, them got back in it for the final reveal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


:fact


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's like Kill Bill; protagonist back from the dead to exact revenge on his would-be killers.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

.christopher. said:


> I like where your mind is at when watching wrestling. :lol


I will take that as a compliment lol! :grin2:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

HankHill_85 said:


> LMAO
> 
> "I've been in this truck eight days.....come round and let me tell you tales of my travels....."












I'm sure this man taught Braun how to survive.


----------



## Smarky Mark (Jan 3, 2017)

Braun Stroman, a regular human being who has shown no signs of supernatural abilities, is so strong he can withstand being crushed by a *garbage compactor*.

Really goes to show you how they feel about the adult fans.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Kink_Brawn said:


> So......kayfabe wise Braun was just in a garbage truck for a week??


Apparently it was nice accommodations. Even a barbershop since his ponytail is a lot shorter than it was previously.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Axel is Deaded :braun


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

misterxbrightside said:


> This show has been a mess :lol
> She looked awkward as hell when they cut the camera back to her.


I know lol. You think they would have just have her leave the ring or something.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Braun chasing after Miz in the back had me laughing. All thats missing is "I'M NOT DONE WITH YOUUUUUUUU!".

Pretty good RAW. In one hand I can see that they really tried with the returning people, but on the other hand we could have lived without seeing so many filler predictable matches.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925197401916190720


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Raw was Booker T. That's it.


----------



## takermaniac93 (Oct 18, 2017)

Well, Braun did return tonight. That was a nice shock for once.



MC 16 said:


> Raw was Booker T. That's it.


I know. Why won't they get rid of him?
His commentary is the same as his in ring talent, or lack thereof. He sucks...fpalmfpalmfpalm:damn


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I will take that as a compliment lol! :grin2:


It was meant as one!  My mind often drifts watching wrestling, too, so I loved how you took note of something like that. :lol


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Somebody seriously needs to gif the part where Braun's running on top of the limo after them. That part was fucking hilarious.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

MC 16 said:


> Raw was Booker T. That's it.


Correction: Booker T without a spinaroonie


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

The Shield = Three Beyonces


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

virus21 said:


> Heroin is a little extreme.


And you said it was too extreme.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Sounds like all the Raw highlights were Braun doing unintentionally funny things :lol

Anyone notice how the attendance was??


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OK just watched the highlights on YTube. (I think it's time to start watching live again, since I'm being entertained again.)

- Nice to see Braun return and him mixing it up with Miztourage. I never considered Braun as the IC Champ, but it has a nice ring to it and should happen.

- Joe is back! Sweet!

- Idc what others are saying, I'm enjoying this Kane run. And this is coming from someone whose never been a Kane fan. Hopefully they don't fugg it up!

- Alexa is the female Cena, with her pink shovel and all...

- It's time to move Samson up the card, he's better than the Jordan's and Crews' of the world. (Let Crews/Jordan feud to see what you have in them. Push the better one.)

- Steph is back.....K. (BTW can we talk about her underrated mic skills?) She came, she emasculated, she castrated. I like the storyline progression though.

- Kane attacked D-Bry?! Does this mean Bryan will lead the men's Team SD?! I mean they basically just let Bryan "take a bump"... they insinuated it at least....good enough? 

- How awesome would it be to see Angle vs Bryan, leading Survivor Series teams?!

- Alicia Fox is getting more TV time. Yay!

- Matt is not cutting it as a singles guy. Either they need let him "break" or hopefully Jeff comes back soon.

- I hope Anderson and Gallows are being paid well....

- I'm going to have to watch live to see Asuka's matches. I really want to see if she's worth the hype.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Calling Kane DEATH just makes him look STRONKER imo :lmao


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Both that emasuclated bitch, Steph and the self entitled, bitch Nia returned on the same night.






Also


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

It was the night of returns on RAW. Stephanie back to doing what she does best, Samoa Joe returns and delivers an effective promo and Nia Jax returns after her short hiatus. Man this show is so packed. 

I have seen enough of Bayley jobbing and Alexa Bliss dominating everyone in the Women's division. She has reached Triple H's 2003 reign of terror for me now. There was no doubt that Alexa was going to lose to Mickie. Matt Hardy floating around as a singles guy right now sucks. Finn Balor got a much needed win over Cesaro. Biggest thing I hated was seeing Kane destroy Reigns and Ambrose. Best thing I liked was seeing Braun return and chase The Miztourage backstage into the arena. That was hilarious. All that editing during that garbage dump scene. Lol.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I love how some people look for believability in wrestling.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

"Ha ha what a funny story Finn"


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

What really happened on Raw October 30th, 2017


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

RAW was great. They were FINALLY telling stories and ACTING and stuff.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

It was a great show, Kane is making Raw more enjoyable and entertaining. I love it because nobody is safe from Kane, he can attack anyone at any moment, it's awesome!


----------



## Super Noel (Oct 30, 2017)

Kane and Bryan need to revisit Dr. Shelby.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not going to lie, I pissed myself laughing when Bryan was in the dark and Kane appeared to chokeslam him :lmao


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

So Samoa The God Joe makes his return at the most unexpected moment and still gets that monster POP kada 

Btw I feel like I got robbed from a messy kiss between Joe and Nia, cause I expected that when he interrupted her lol. Power couple dammit book it.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks wise, Stephanie looked ugly as fuck. she's never looked worse.

fuck that bitch.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> So is Kane just gonna pin everyone on the roster until Braun beats him?


Yeah, that's what's going to happen and I love it. I'm enjoying Raw so much



MC 16 said:


> Balor one week, Seth the other, Balor again, Dean now. HOLY SHIT IT'S 2017 FOR FUCKS SAKE.


Yet you're fine when HHH and Y2J return and beat the young guys, so you have no right to complain. 



spagbol said:


> Kane's going over Ambrose clean next week too...
> Also what's the point in Rollins going over HHH at Mania if he can't beat Kane?


So if someone beats HHH it means that he can't lose to Kane? WTF! Kane is superior than HHH, Rollins beat HHH and what? Kane beat HHH thousands of times 



ShowStopper said:


> I feel bad for fans that are growing up with this version of this company. It's the worst it's ever been since I've been watching.


Are you kidding? that worst version of WWE was in 1995/1996 when HBK was the top guy, during the years when HBK was the top guy WWE was almost in bankrupt :lol



Y2JHOLLA said:


> This Kane burial of Finn is really starting to piss me off.


While it pisses you off, it makes me happy, I loved watching Kane crushin guys, especially I love watching Kane destroying that vanilla midget of Balor >



ShowStopper said:


> Kane again.
> 
> I dare someone to try to tell me this is a good product. IMO, this is the worst WWE has ever been since I've been watching.


I'm telling you this is a good product, Kane can show up anytime at any place to attack anyone, not even the GMs are save from Kane. This is awesome, it's a great TV product.



Architect-Rollins said:


> Kane isn't even remotely intimidating in 2017. Come on :lol


Kane is in better shape than 95% of the roster. He's more intimidating than "Demon Balor", painted Balor is anything but intimidating, he makes me laugh with his terrible acting :lol

I gues to be intimidating you have to look like Kevin Owens :lol



Mordecay said:


> Finn is Kane's personal bitch :lol


Yeah, and that's awesome, Kane is and always will be the devil's favorite demon. He is the demon king, not Balor. 



Jedah said:


> One almost has to think WWE brought Kane back just to kill the newer guys.
> 
> It's not like Braun needs Kane to put him over at this point. He's long past that.


Kane is going to put Strowman over, what's the problem here? Kane is loooking strong so when Strowman beats him will be a big deal. WWE is doing the right thing


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*What the hell is with all of the perversion in the last several posts of this thread or so!?*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RAW WAS LIT! :mark:

I like this no-nonsense Kane. The monster is back!

JOE is back!

Miz is on fire!

Survivor Series is gonna be BALLS TO THE WALLS fam! :woo


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Tried to watch it today.

Strike 1: Stephanie. Entire roster standing in front of her with intimidation.
Strike 2: Bayley humiliated by cringe Fox and Fat Fuck.
Strike 3: Kurt Angle shot backstage staring right onto his cell from the front, like a muppet. Fuck Dunn.

Don't give one iota about the rest.

That nonexistent pop for Stephanie though :lmao

Her music hit, and everyone was like "Ooooooooh ... Eeeeeeeew ... alright, let's get this over with" :bryanlol


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Haven't seen it yet, but I read the results. It pisses me off the way they treat certain people.

A beast like Cesaro should have no business jobbing to a directionless Balor.

Alicia and Nia together can't amount to Bayley's talent, yet here we are.

Gallows and Anderson, previously two big staples of the current biggest faction in Wrestling, and a very talented tag team both on the mic and in the ring, are jobbing to SLATER AND RHYNO.

And I heard Steph returned, yay. Should be an awesome Raw, right? :angle


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm only a little ways into this but I can't be the only one thinking Kurt is acting like a massive dickhead tonight, right?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm only a little ways into this but I can't be the only one thinking Kurt is acting like a massive dickhead tonight, right?


No. Everyone was shitting on Stephanie for being a cunt, actually.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*RAW* is *LOL*


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> No. Everyone was shitting on Stephanie for being a cunt, actually.


Yeah but for her 'cunt' is like her default setting. Everyone expects it so anything different is what's surprising.

Kurt's usually okay but this week it's like he was just told to act like an irrationally angry old man about literally everything and it was kind of annoying as fuck to have to watch.

OT: Once again, Miz helping to provide the most watchable material of the night, both match-wise and story-wise. The way it should be.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Yeah but for her 'cunt' is like her default setting. Everyone expects it so anything different is what's surprising.
> 
> Kurt's usually okay but this week it's like he was just told to act like an irrationally angry old man about literally everything and it was kind of annoying as fuck to have to watch.
> 
> OT: Once again, Miz helping to provide the most watchable material of the night, both match-wise and story-wise. The way it should be.


I thought they made Kurt look like a passive geek. He gets emasculated by The Cunt in the middle of the ring. Then, they come back from commercial and he's apologizing to The Cunt backstage?

They made him look like a fearful nerd, if anything.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

This was an entertaining RAW for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Evo Kazz (Jan 30, 2017)

All future WWE shows should be played in fast forward with Benny Hill music on.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Yeah, that's what's going to happen and I love it. I'm enjoying Raw so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm starting to get the feeling that you get a little emotional when people say negative things about Kane...


----------

